# 3x3 CFOP Example solve thread



## Mehta Cuber 2904 (Oct 22, 2021)

U2 F' U2 D B' U' L D' L' F2 U' D' L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2
y' // inspection
F R D L' D R' D2 // cross (7/7)
y' U L U L2 U2 L' // 1st pair (6/13)
R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair (7/20)
y' U R' U2 R // 3rd pair (4/24)
F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair (7/31)
r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // EO (10/41)
U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' U L' U L F // ZBLL (13/54)

Next : R2 U' R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D B' L F2 D' U' F'


----------



## carcass (Oct 22, 2021)

Mehta Cuber 2904 said:


> R2 U' R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D B' L F2 D' U' F'


44 STM
x' y//inspection
u2 R L F' U' L2//cross
R U2 R' U f R f'//first pair
u B' U B u2//second and third pairs
U' R' F R F' U' R' F R F'//F2L and EO
u U F R U R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' F' //ZBLL
really happy with the cool f2l
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R' U' B F2 L F' D L2 D2 L2


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm surprised this didn't exist before.


carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R' U' B F2 L F' D L2 D2 L2


x2 y // Inspection
F' B L F R2 D' R' // Cross
U L' U L y R' U' R // Pair 1
U' R U' R' U' y' L' U L // Pair 2
d' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U F' // Pair 3
R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
U S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL

Glad to use S moves again in my solves.

Now, here is a challenge...
D' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F D R B' L2 F' U R' F
This is my PB scramble. Whoever finds a LL skip solution to this wins.


----------



## carcass (Oct 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> D' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F D R B' L2 F' U R' F


CFOP, 56 STM
R D' F R2 U L2//cross
U2 B' U' B d f R f'//first pair
d R' U' R//second pair
U' R U' R' F U2 F'//third pair
U R U' R' U2 F' U' F//fourth pair
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R//OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2//PLL

CFOP, 58 STM
x//inspection
F R' F2 U' L2//cross
U f' L' S L F L'//first 2 pairs
R U R' U R U R'//third pair
U2 y R U R' U' R U R'//fourth pair
U' F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'//OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2//PLL

Nautilus, 46 STM
M U' M' D' f' F' d L D2//dL
r' U' r B U2 B' U' S' U2 S//drb'
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' M' U2 M//dFr
U2 R' U' F' U F R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U//1LLL

weird Nautilus, 45 STM
U M' f' U' S R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D' R U2//FB
F' l2 x U2 L'//shell
R' F' R U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L//F2L
U F U R U' R' F' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U2//1LLL
EDIT: I forgot this is CFOP only lol. I did do 2 cfop solves tho so I should be good
NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 D L' U' L2 D U R2 B L R'


----------



## Mehta Cuber 2904 (Oct 23, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 D L' U' L2 D U R2 B L R'


z2 // inspection
F2 R D' U R B' U R U R' D' // xcross (11)
y U R U2 R2 U' R // 2nd pair (6)
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair (12)
F U' R U R' U2' F' // 4th pair (7)
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 U // COLL cancelled into PLL (16)
52 STM 
Next - This is my PB scramble L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U F R F' R2 B R D F' U (4.76 on cam)




I will attach the solution as a link. Please first try the scramble yourselves and then take a look at the solution.
https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb...R2-_U-_R2_U-_R2-_U2-_R_U-_//_ZBLL_%2811/34%29


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 23, 2021)

Mehta Cuber 2904 said:


> z2 // inspection
> F2 R D' U R B' U R U R' D' // xcross (11)
> y U R U2 R2 U' R // 2nd pair (6)
> U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair (12)
> ...



x2
r B r U2 r2 u R E' R2 // XXcross (9)
U' R U' R2 U R d' U R U' R' L F' L' F // F2L with partial edge control (15/24)
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // COLL (16/40)
L2' U' S U2 S' U' L2 // EPLL (7/47)

next: U2 L R' B2 L U2 L' D2 L2 U' F L B R' D' R2 D F'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U2 L R' B2 L U2 L' D2 L2 U' F L B R' D' R2 D F'


45 STM

z // Inspection

L F' D L2 F' B R2 L' // XXCross (8)

R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 (7)

U F U' F' U' L' U' L // F2L4 (8)

y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL (9)

y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL (12)

U2 // AUF

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


54 STM:
L F' R' B' D L' D2 //cross
U' R' U' R2 f' U' f //pair 1
L U' L' F' U' F //pair 2
y' F U F' U' F //pair 3 + fix cross
y' F R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' //pair
U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 //1LLL

Next: U2 R2 B' F' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 R B' D2 F D F D2 F U'


----------



## Mehta Cuber 2904 (Oct 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 54 STM:
> L F' R' B' D L' D2 //cross
> U' R' U' R2 f' U' f //pair 1
> L U' L' F' U' F //pair 2
> ...


z2 y' // inspection
L2 F D' R D' U' L' // cross
F' L F L' // 1st pair
R U' R2 U R // 2nd pair
y L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' D R U' R' D' R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R' U' // ZBLL
56 STM
Next - B' D' B2 D' L' D' F L' B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 B D2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 27, 2021)

Mehta Cuber 2904 said:


> Next - B' D' B2 D' L' D' F L' B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 B D2



36 STM

B2 D' R2 B' L U' R L2 // XCross
R U2 R' // F2L 2
U F U F' R' U R // F2L 3
F U' F' U' F U F' // F2L 4
y r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL + PLL Skip!
U // AUF

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 27, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


R F' R' F L F y R u' R // CROSS
L U L' U' R U R' // P1
U R' F U' F' R // P2
U' S' L2 S // P3
U2 y' R U R' // P4
r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
U x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' x' U2 // PLL

next: L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L' R2 B' D2 B2 U L B R U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 27, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> R F' R' F L F y R u' R // CROSS
> L U L' U' R U R' // P1
> U R' F U' F' R // P2
> U' S' L2 S // P3
> ...


 L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L' R2 B' D2 B2 U L B R U2


* CFOP:*
r' R' U' R' U2 R D' B D' // Cross + 3 free pairs (9/9)
d' R' F R F' // 1st pair (5/14)
U2 R' U R // 2nd pair (4/18)
U L' U L U L U L' // 3rd pair (8/26)
U2 L' U2 L // 4th pair (4/30)
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 // PLL OLL skip + PLL (this is the CFOP thread, not 1LLL) (10/40)

40STM

Nice.
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramble=_L2_R2_D2_L2_F-_R2_F2_U2_B-_U2_B_L-_R2_B-_D2_B2_U_L_B_R_U2 &alg=r-_R-_U-_R-_U2_R_D-_B_D-_//_Cross_+_3_free_pairs_%289/9%29 d-_R-_F_R_F-__//_1st_pair_%285/14%29 U2_R-_U_R_//_2nd_pair_%284/18%29 U_L-_U_L_U_L_U_L-_//_3rd_pair_%288/26%29 U2_L-_U2_L_//_4th_pair_%284/30%29 M-_U_M2_U_M2_U_M-_U2_M2_U2_//_PLL_%2810/40%29 )


Edit: My bad. I did not provide a scramble. Just use @zzoomer's.


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 27, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L' R2 B' D2 B2 U L B R U2


35 STM
x' y // inspection
F' L' U' L D2 F' // xcross (br)
R U' R' U2 S' L' S // mulislot pairs (FL BL)
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // pair (FR)
R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U R' F2 R U2 // ZBLL


CFOP 35 STM - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



Next: D2 R2 U2 F R' D2 B D R2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 U'


----------



## Mehta Cuber 2904 (Oct 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: D2 R2 U2 F R' D2 B D R2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 U'


y2 // inspection
D F' R D L' D' // Yellow cross (6)
U' F R U2 R' F' // 1st pair (6)
y U' R U R2 U2 R // 2nd pair (6)
F U F' // 3rd pair (3)
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (8)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL 26
U' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' x // PLL - Aa
47 STM

Next : U' R2 L' F' R' L2 U' F2 R' U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U L2 D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 28, 2021)

Mehta Cuber 2904 said:


> Next : U' R2 L' F' R' L2 U' F2 R' U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U L2 D'


F' B2 L R // cross (4)
L' U2 L U L' U L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U2 R' U2 R U R U2 L U L' U R2 U2 R // 2nd, 3rd and 4th pairs
f R U R' U' f' // OLLCP 
U' // AUF
36 STM

Next : U B2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 B' U2 L R' U2 F' D U' B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U B2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 B' U2 L R' U2 F' D U' B2


F R F B' D F' D // cross
R U' R' L U' L' // p1
L' U' L F' U2 F // p2
U2 y R U2 R' U' R U R' // p3
U2 y' L' U L U' L' U' L // p4
U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // oll
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // pll

NEXT: B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 L' F' D2 U' L' B F' L' U' R2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 28, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 L' F' D2 U' L' B F' L' U' R2


34 STM 

z' // Inspection
R2 B L' U F' R U' R' // XCross (8)
U B U' B' // F2L 2 (4)
F U' F' U2 L' U' L // F2L 3 (7)
U' L U' L' B' U' B // F2L 4 (7)
y r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL + PLL Skip (7)
U' // AUF


Next: D B F' D R' L' F' U2 R D2 F B2 R2 U F' R2 U D' R2 B'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 29, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D B F' D R' L' F' U2 R D2 F B2 R2 U F' R2 U D' R2 B'


z2 // inspection
U2 R D F R2 D L // White cross (7)
U2 R' U' R // 1st pair (4)
U2 L U L' // 2nd pair (4)
R U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair (6)
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' // 4th pair (7)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U // ZBLL
45 STM

Next : U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B U B' F' D' L2 B' D2 L' B'


----------



## Mehta Cuber 2904 (Oct 29, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B U B' F' D' L2 B' D2 L' B'


y // inspection
R' D' L D' U' L F' L' R' U' R L' U' L D' // Yellow xxcross (15)
y' U2 S R S' // 3rd pair (4)
y U2 R U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' // 4th pair + VLS (11)
U' M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U' // PLL - Ua
39 STM

Next : U R2 U L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B U2 B D2 R B U L F'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 29, 2021)

Mehta Cuber 2904 said:


> Next : U R2 U L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B U2 B D2 R B U L F'


42 STM - OLL Skip!

F' D2 L2 B2 R L // Cross
F' U2 F U' F' U' F // F2L 1
U2 F U F' R' U R // F2L 2
L' U L B' U' B // F2L 3
F U F' // F2L 4
(y') R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
U // AUF

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 30, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


D2 L D2 B D R F // cross (7)
U' R' U R U2' R U' R' // 1st pair (8)
y' R U2 R' // 2nd pair (3)
U2 L U L' y U L U' L' // 3rd pair (8)
U' R' U2' R U2 R' U R // 4th pair (8)
U2 R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U2 // ZBLL

Next : R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F L2 B D2 L D2 U R2 B L D L D2


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 30, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F L2 B D2 L D2 U R2 B L D L D2


43 STM
x' // inspection
R2 U2 r' F D' // cross
U' L' U L // pair
y R' U2 M F r // pair
U' R U R' U' F R' F' U2 R // 2 pairs
R U' R2' D' r U r' D R2 U R' // OLLCP
U2 M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // EPLL
view on cubedb
next: U R D2 R D2 U2 L R2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 B' D2 L D2 R' D L U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 30, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> D2 L D2 B D R F // cross (7)
> U' R' U R U2' R U' R' // 1st pair (8)
> y' R U2 R' // 2nd pair (3)
> U2 L U L' y U L U' L' // 3rd pair (8)
> ...


how many zblls do you know?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> next: U R D2 R D2 U2 L R2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 B' D2 L D2 R' D L U


54 STM:
D R L' D2 R' D B' UD' R B' R' //xcross
U' R' U' R U' S R S' //pair 2
u2 U R U' R' F R' F' R //pair 3
y U R' U R U' R' U' R u2 //pair 4
F R U R' U' F' //EO
R' F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R U2 //ZBLL

I <3 ZBLL

next: U' B U2 B2 L U' R' D R' U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: U' B U2 B2 L U' R' D R' U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 B2


U' L U F R' F2 D L2 D2 // cross (9)
L' U L // 1st pair (3)
y U' R U2 R2 U' R // 2nd pair (6)
y' U' S R S' // 3rd pair (4)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair (8)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL 37
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // PLL - Ua
48 STM

Next : R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R D F' R2 D' B' R2 D2 L D'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 30, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R D F' R2 D' B' R2 D2 L D'


46 STM (OLL Skip)

z2 // Inspection

L2 B L' D R' B' D' // Cross (7)
F U F' U2 F U' F' // F2L 1 (7)
U R U' R' B' U' B // F2L 2 (7)
F' U' F B U' B' // F2L 3 (6)
U' R U' R' F' U' F // F2L4 (7)
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // PLL (11)
U2 // AUF

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 31, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


z2 B2 L' D L2 B R L' // cross (7)
y' D' U R U' R' D' U2 R U R' D2 // 1st & 2nd pairs (11)
y' U2 R U R2 U2 R // 3rd & 4th pairs (6)
y L U L F' L' F U' L' // OLL 46
32 STM 
PLL SKIP!!

Next : L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 F L F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B F' U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 1, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 F L F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B F' U'


z2 // inspection
F' R2 D L2 F' L' D // cross (7)
L' U L // 1st pair (3)
U F' L U' L' F // 2nd pair (6)
y U' R U2 R2 U' R // 3rd pair (6)
U2 B L U2 L' U' B' // VLS (7)
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' // PLL - Aa
39 STM

Next : F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' R' B R2 D L' B2 F' R2 B2 U2


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 1, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 46 STM (OLL Skip)


Or, in fancy words, an 1LLSLL


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 1, 2021)

x2 y’ // inspection
D L D R’ B’ // Cross
R’ U’ R U’ L U L’ // Pair 1
U2 R’ U’ M F’ r // Pair 2 with an M move for some reason
U y L’ U’ L // Pair 3
R U R’ U R U’ R’ // Pair 4
U’ f R U R’ U’ f’ U F’ r U R’ U’ r F R // 2LOLL
U2 R’ U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ U2 // PLL
Next: R’ F2 U2 R D B2 U’ L2 U2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 1, 2021)

Ninjascoccer said:


> x2 y’ // inspection
> D L D R’ B’ // Cross
> R’ U’ R U’ L U L’ // Pair 1
> U2 R’ U’ M F’ r // Pair 2 with an M move for some reason
> ...


y2
D2 L' F2 L U' R2 F2 // XXcross (7)
d R U' R' d L' U L // p3 (8/15)
U2 R' U' R d L U' L' // LS (8/23)
U L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U F // OLL (12/35)
U2 l' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL (12/47)
B // ABF (1/48)

NEXT: 
R2 F R2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 D' F' D' L2 B R F' U2 F


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 F R2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 D' F' D' L2 B R F' U2 F


33 STM
z2 // Inspection
D' L' D2 B L D2 B2 R2 // XXCross (8)
F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F // F2L 3 (9)
B' U2 B // F2L 4 (3)
(y2) R' U' R U' R' U R U l U' R' U x // OLL + PLL Skip (12)
U2 // AUF

Next: B2 R L F2 R' F' R L U L' F' L D R2 F L2 F U' D2 R2 U


----------



## Mehta Cuber 2904 (Nov 2, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B2 R L F2 R' F' R L U L' F' L D R2 F L2 F U' D2 R2 U


R2 D' R U' L2 // cross (5)
U2 R' U' R // 1st pair (4)
U2 L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (8)
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair (7)
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair (8)
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL 22
M2' U' M2' U2 M2' U' M2' U' // PLL - H
49 STM

Next : B2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' L D2 L' U F U R2 D F2 R


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 3, 2021)

Mehta Cuber 2904 said:


> Next : B2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' L D2 L' U F U R2 D F2 R


y2 x' // inspection
R2 D2 // cross
U F U' F' // 1st pair
U' R U R2 // 2nd pair
U R y R' U2 R // 3rd pair
F' U F U R U' R' // 4th pair
F' U' L' U L F U' r U' R U M' U' R' U R // 1LLL
38 STM

Next : D2 F2 R B2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 U2 R2 U' R' F' R' B' L2 U2 L D'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 4, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 F2 R B2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 U2 R2 U' R' F' R' B' L2 U2 L D'



39 STM, 37 STM with cancellations

z' // Inspection
D B U L' F D' L R // XXCross (8)
L' U' L F U F' // F2L 3 (6)
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // F2L 4 (8)
(y2) r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL (7)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL (9)
U // AUF

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 5, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


z' y2 // inspection
U2 R F B' D // cross (5)
L' U2 L y' R' U' R // 1st pair (6)
U' L' U' L2 U2 L' // 2nd pair (6)
U' L' U L U F U F' // 3rd pair (8)
U F' L F' L' F2 // 4th pair (6)
U y F' r U R' U' r' F R // ZBLL
40 STM

Next : U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U B U' F2 L' D R U2 B2 F


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 5, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U B U' F2 L' D R U2 B2 F


46 STM, 38 with cancellations

z2 y' // Inspection

R2 F R' L B' L D R2 // XCross (8)
U' F U' F' R U R' // F2L 2 (7)
y' R U2 R' F' U2 F // F2L 3 (7)
y2 U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // F2L 4 (9)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // 1LLL (16)
U // AUF

Next: U D L U B2 R2 F' U' F U F' D2 B2 L' B' L U B' D2 L'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 6, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U D L U B2 R2 F' U' F U F' D2 B2 L' B' L U B' D2 L'


z2 // inspection
L' F' L' U R D2 U2 F2 // xcross (8)
R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (7)
U' L' U L U2 F' U' F // 3rd pair (8)
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair (8)
U2 R' F R' F' R2 U R' U' R' F R F' R // 1LLL
45 STM

Next : R' U2 R F' D' B' R U' F L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 6, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R' U2 R F' D' B' R U' F L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2


37 STM, 34 with cancellations

z // Inspection
F D2 U F B2 R L' F // XCross (8)
z2 y' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2 (4)
R' U2 R // F2L 3 (3)
y' U R U2 R' U F' U' F // F2L 4 (8)
F R U R' U' F' U' R' U2 R U R' U R // 1LLL (14)

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## carcass (Nov 7, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


51 STM
y2 M B' U' F2 L2//cross
U L' U2 L U L' U' L//first pair
U2 f' L f//second pair
R U R' f R f'//third pair
U R' F R F2 U2 F U' R U' R' U R U' R2//fourth pair and EO
U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 F L' F' L2 D B F2 U' F' D R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 F L' F' L2 D B F2 U' F' D R'


D U L' B L2 D R2 // CROSS
U' L U L' U L U' L' // P1
E2 U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // P2+P3
u2 F' U F U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // P4 + orient some edges™
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL

NEXT: B L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F L' D2 U2 B' F2 U' R2 D' B2


----------



## carcass (Nov 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> B L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F L' D2 U2 B' F2 U' R2 D' B2


44 STM
B R' F' R2 F' B u'//xcross
L2 F' L' F U f R f'//second pair
d R U' R' L' U L//third pair
R U R' U R U M'//fourth pair
U r' U2 r U2 M U' R' U' R U M' U r' U'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 B D' F2 L2 R' D2 L B R2 D'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

carcass said:


> B2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 B D' F2 L2 R' D2 L B R2 D'


D' F' R' F2 L B D2 // CROSS
U B U' B' R' L' U' L R // P1
U' R' U' R // P2
F' L U' L' F // P3
U' L U L' U L U L' // P4
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL

EDIT:



Spoiler: Tried to upgrade my solution from p3 onward. failed



D' F' R' F2 L B D2 // CROSS
U B U' B' R' L' U' L R // P1
U' R' U' R // P2
L2 U' R U F' L' F R' L' // P3
U' r U r' U2 M' U M // P4
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 U2 // EPLL



EDIT2:



Spoiler: if at first you don't succed, you fail



D' F' R' F2 L B D2 // CROSS
U B U' B' R' L' U' L R // P1
U' R' U' R // P2
L2 U' R U F' L' F R' L' // P3
U' F R' F' R // P4
M U' L' U' L U L F' L' F M' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL



NEXT: L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R B2 F D F' R' F D B2 U2


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R B2 F D F' R' F D B2 U2


37 STM

x2 // Inspection

U2 R' B2 U' F L B2 // XCross
x F R' F R L' F L // F2L 2
x y R U R' U2 R' U' R // F2L 3
U R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
y' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL + PLL Skip

Next: D L U B2 R2 F' U' F U F' D2 B2 L' B' L U B' D2 L' R' U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 37 STM
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> U2 R' B2 U' F L B2 // XCross
> ...


L2 F2 U R' B' U' R' // cross
u R U' R' // p1
L2 U' L' U L2 // p2
U2 R' U R d L R U2 R' U' R U R' // p3
U2 L' U2 L U' L' // p4
R U R' U R U2 R' // oll
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // pll

NEXT: B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F' L' D L2 U L' F D R U'


----------



## carcass (Nov 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F' L' D L2 U L' F D R U'


40 STM
y2 L2 F R2 U F2//cross
U' R U M' B2 r2//first pair
F r//second pair
U R U2 R' f R' f'//third pair
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R//fourth pair
y' R' U' F' U F R2 x' U2 L' U' L U' R'//1LLL
Really happy with this one, ngl

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L' B' R' U F L U' B2 D2 R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L' B' R' U F L U' B2 D2 R2


z' D U R2 // ORANGE CROSS
U R' F U' R // P1
F U R U' R' F2 // P2
U F' L F L' f' L f // P3
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // P4
U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

NEXT: B2 L' F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 B' U L2 U2 F' U R U2 F U


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 8, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: B2 L' F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 B' U L2 U2 F' U R U2 F U


White Bottom, Blue Front

R' F B' L' R2 U B2 // WHITE CROSS
y L' U' L U2 L U' L' // P1
U R U' R' // P2
L' U L. // P3
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // P4
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

Next : U B R' U2 R' F2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 F' R' U B' L' R F


----------



## Mehta Cuber 2904 (Nov 9, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Next : U B R' U2 R' F2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 F' R' U B' L' R F


z' // inspection
F B' R' D' L // cross (5)
D' L' U L u // 1st pair (5)
L' U' L U' f R' f' // 2nd pair (7)
L' U' L R U' R' // 3rd pair (6)
L' U' L2 F' L' F // 4th pair (6)
R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' U' // OLL 
// PLL SKIP
40 STM

Next : L2 U R F' R U2 R D2 F' D' R2 U B2 D B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 10, 2021)

carcass said:


> 51 STM
> y2 M B' U' F2 L2//cross
> U L' U2 L U L' U' L//first pair
> U2 f' L f//second pair
> ...


D L D' L' U' l2 E M2 E2 D' R' F R // Xcross (13)
U' R U' R' d' L U' // p2 (7/20)
L2 U L U' L' U L // p3 (7/27)
R U R' // LS (3/30)
U r U M U R' U' r U' r' // OLL (10/40)
U' R' U' D' R' D F D' R U D R U' R' F' R // PLL (16/56)
U' // AUF (1/57)

Next:
ninja'd use @Mehta Cuber 2904 's scramble


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

Mehta Cuber 2904 said:


> Next : L2 U R F' R U2 R D2 F' D' R2 U B2 D B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2


CFOP, but with a Feliks-style comm finish: 50 STM
D L2 B R' S' U' S r U' r' U F' L F //xcross
UD R U' R' D' //pair
L U2 L' //pair
M' F' U' F M R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' //all but 3c
U' D R D R' U R D' R' D' U //L3C

ZB: 47 STM
D L2 B R' S' U' S r U' r' U F' L F //xcross
UD R U' R' D' //pair
L U2 L' //pair
M' F' U' F M R U' R' U' R U2 R' //ZBLS
R U R' U r' F R F' r U2 R' U //ZBLL

Normal CFOP: 51 STM
D L2 B R' S' U' S r U' r' U F' L F //xcross
UD R U' R' D' //pair
L U2 L' //pair
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R //pair
U' R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' //OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 f' //PLL

Next: D' F2 L F' U2 B' D2 R D' R2 L2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' F2 L F' U2 B' D2 R D' R2 L2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R'


x // inspection
R B' D F D L U2 L2 U L' // xcross (10)
E R' U2 R E' // 2nd pair while pairing up 3rd pair (5)
R U' R' // 3rd pair (3)
U L F' L' F U B L F' L' F B' // 4th pair + VLS
U' R U' R2 D' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R U R' // PLL
Could be called the advanced solve of the day/month/year I guess. Since mostly all of the steps are advanced.

Next : R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 B L B2 D' R U2 L2 B R2 D


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> R U' R' // 3rd pair (3)
> Could be called the advanced solve of the day/month/year I guess. Since mostly all of the steps are advanced.


woaj advanced 3 mover


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

"woaj advanced 3 mover" - Every beginner ever.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> woaj advanced 3 mover


And look at that PLL...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> And look at that PLL...


*advancedness intesifies*


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> woaj advanced 3 mover


hmmmm. I said most of the solve. did I say the whole solve was advanced?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 12, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> And look at that PLL...


why? that is my main alg.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> why? that is my main alg.


It was a joke XD


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> why? that is my main alg.


I am pretty sure this is better :


R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 B L B2 D' R U2 L2 B R2 D


x' z2 // Inspection

42 STM, 40 with cancellations

F2 L' D2 F R B' L' U' // XCross (8)
z2 y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 2 (7)
y F' U2 F R U R' // F2L 3 (6)
y2 R U' R' // F2L 4 (3)
y' R' U' F' U F R // OLL (6)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL (11)
U2 // AUF

Next: R2 L' D R2 D B F2 L2 F U' F2 U2 R U2 F D2 F D' B' U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> hmmmm. I said most of the solve. did I say the whole solve was advanced?


If you got 60% (3/5) on an exam would you say that you did exceptional and deserve an award for completing almost all of it above average


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> If you got 60% (3/5) on an exam would you say that you did exceptional and deserve an award for completing almost all of it above average


You deserver the honor class in logic.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 12, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> R2 L' D R2 D B F2 L2 F U' F2 U2 R U2 F D2 F D' B' U2



z2 L' D R' F' // CROSS
L U' L' // P1
y' R U R' U L U L' // P2
D f R f' D' // P3
U2 R U R' y U' L' U L U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L // LS+OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

NEXT: R' U2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L2 U B' D2 L D2 B2 D2 F L


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: R' U2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L2 U B' D2 L D2 B2 D2 F L


35 STM

x z' // Inspection

L F2 R' D' R B2 U' F // XXCross
z2 R U R U' // F2L 3
z' U R U R' U' R U2 R' // F2L 4
y' R U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U y R U R' U2 F' // 1LLL


Next: U2 F2 U2 R2 U B U2 D R' B U B2 R2 F' L B2 R2 L D L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 18, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U2 F2 U2 R2 U B U2 D R' B U B2 R2 F' L B2 R2 L D L


Using your(old) program: 50 STM
Inspection: z2

Cross (6): D2 R' F D' B' R2
F2L 1 (7): U F' U' F L U2 L'
F2L 2 (8): U2 L' U L U2 F U2 F'
F2L 3 (8): U F' U' F U R' U' R
F2L 4 (8): U' R U R' U' R U2 R'
1LLL (12): (U2) F' U F U R U2 R' U' F' U F
AUF: U

My solution: 43 STM
x2 //inspection
L F U' R F R2 B' R' //cross
f' L f U' R U R' F' r U r' //2 pairs
R2 U R U' R2 //pair 3
U2 F' U F2 R' F' R //ZBLS
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L //ZBLL

Next: R2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B D2 F R2 F' L U F2 D B R' D' L2 U' F'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Using your(old) program: 50 STM
> Inspection: z2
> 
> Cross (6): D2 R' F D' B' R2
> ...





GRVigo said:


> Next: U2 F2 U2 R2 U B U2 D R' B U B2 R2 F' L B2 R2 L D L



My new program will bring many improvements, CFOP 32 STM:

Inspection: z2 y2
XCross (7): L U R B2 F U' R2
F2L 1 (4): y' U2 R U' R'
F2L 2 (6): y' R U2 R' F' U' F
F2L 3 (3): y2 R U' R'
1LLL (12): R' F' U F U R2 D r' U' r D' R'


Your scramble (R2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B D2 F R2 F' L U F2 D B R' D' L2 U' F'): 36 STM

XCross (8): U2 F U R' F' D2 B2 R2
F2L 1 (3): y R U' R'
F2L 2 (7): y' z U R2 U' R2 U R U'
F2L 3 (7): z' x' R F2 R' F R F R'
1LLL (11): x y M' U M U2 R' F R F' r U r'


Next: F' U' F' L' R2 F2 R2 F U' L2 F2 R2 F B' D F' L U L R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 21, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F' U' F' L' R2 F2 R2 F U' L2 F2 R2 F B' D F' L U L R


52 STM:
R U F' R B' U2 R2 L D R D' //xcross
U' F' U' F U2 F //JSS
R U2 R2 U' R //pair 3
U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' F' //pair 4
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R //PLL

Next: U2 R L2 U F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L' D B2 F D' R' U F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 R L2 U F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L' D B2 F D' R' U F2


L U F2 U' R U2 R U2 R U R' U' R // xx-cross
U2 L U L' U f' L' f // BL pair
F U F' M' U' L' U l // 4th pair + VLS
L U' R U2 L' U L U2 R L // PLL
39 STM
37 STM with cancelletations

Next : D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 U' R' D2 U F U B2 F2 U2 L'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 21, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 U' R' D2 U F U B2 F2 U2 L'



33 STM

Inspection: x
XCross (7): L2 U2 B F R U R2
F2L 1 (6): z F' R2 F U' R U
F2L 2 (3): z' x' R' F R
F2L 3 (7): x y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
1LLL (10): y r U2 R r2 F R' F' r2 U2 r'


Next: F U' L' F L' U' R' L F U2 R' D' R F2 U' B' F L' B' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 22, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F U' L' F L' U' R' L F U2 R' D' R F2 U' B' F L' B' R'


COLL-EPLL: 51 STM
x2 F D2 F' D B2 //cross
U' L U L' U' L U L' //pair 1
U F' U F f R' f' //pair 2
U' F2 r U2 r' //pair 3
U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R //pair 4
R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r //OLL
R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 //EPLL

ZB: 47 STM
x2 F D2 F' D B2 //cross
U' L U L' U' L U L' //pair 1
U F' U F f R' f' //pair 2
U' F2 r U2 r' //pair 3
U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R //pair 4
U' F' U2 R' F R U2 R'M' U r' F' R2 F U //ZBLL

Next: U' L' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 B2 F U L' B' R' D U2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> COLL-EPLL: 51 STM
> x2 F D2 F' D B2 //cross
> U' L U L' U' L U L' //pair 1
> U F' U F f R' f' //pair 2
> ...



y x // using KALL
R r U r' U' R' B r' U2 r D L' U L D' (U D') F2 // XXcross (17)
L' U L U2 L' U L // p3 (7/24)
U F' U F // LS (4/28)
U x' R U' R U2 r' F r U2 R2 x // OLLCP/A (12/40)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7/47)
U // AUF (1/48)

NEXT: 
B2 R F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' D' F' U2 R2 U B2 L


----------



## goidlon (Nov 24, 2021)

Cross:l' f2 u' f' l f2 u2 b2 d2
1st pair:u r u' r' u' l' u' l
2nd and 3rd pair:u2 f r' f' r u r
4th pair: y2 f r' f' r 
oll: u l' u' l u l f' l' f 
auf:u
next scramble:B' D2 B R' D2 L' D' L2 F R2 D2 B L2 F U2 R2 L2 F R


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 27, 2021)

goidlon said:


> next scramble:B' D2 B R' D2 L' D' L2 F R2 D2 B L2 F U2 R2 L2 F R


34 STM:

Inspection: z'

Cross (5): U' F' U R2 D2
F2L 1 (3): z' x' U' F U
F2L 2 (3): x y' R' U R
F2L 3 (4): U R U R'
F2L 4 (6): y2 R U2 R' F' U2 F
ZBLL (12): R U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U R
AUF: U'


Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 28, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


EO into ZB: 59 STM
x2 //inspection
R L D' U' F D' U B D U R f R2 f' //cross+1
U' R U R' F U2 F' //pair 2
D2 L U L' D2 //pair 3
U F' U2 F U F' U' F //pair 4
R' F R S R' F' R S' //EO
U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U //ZBLL

Next: D2 L B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 R' D2 B' U B' F2 D' L' F2 R F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 L B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 R' D2 B' U B' F2 D' L' F2 R F'


L' D B2 R' U R' // Cross
U2 f R f' // 1st pair
F' L U' L' F // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' // ZBLS
L' U2 R U' L U' R' U L' U L U2 R U2 R' // ZBLL
49 STM

Next : U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 R D2 U' L F' R2 B2 U' B D2


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 29, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 R D2 U' L F' R2 B2 U' B D2



*31 STM:*

Inspection: x2
XXCross (9): F R' U R L2 F D2 R' U2
F2L 1 (7): x2 y2 R U R' U F' U' F
F2L 2 (4): y2 U' R U R'
1LLL (11): y R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'




Spoiler: Bonus: 384 more CFOP solves



[XXCross U|43(43) STM]: (R2 B2 R2 U' F' L' B' R' L2) (z2 x' F2 R F R' F R' F R) (x U R U2 R' U' R U R') (y2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U' R U R' U' R' F R F') (U')
[XCross U|45(45) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' F' R B2 U' L') (z' x' U' F2 U R F R') (x y R' U' R U2 F' U' F) (y' z R' U R2 U' R' U R U') (z' y2 r U R' U' r' F R F' r U R' U R U2 r') (U2)
[XCross U|41(40) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' F' R B2 U' L') (z' y F' U' F R' U' R) (R U2 R') (y' U' F' U2 F U' R U R') (y2 R U R' U R U' R' U' F' U2 F U R U R') (U)
[XCross U|45(44) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R F' B2 U' L') (z' x' U' F2 U R F R') (F U' F U R' F' R) (x z R' U R2 U' R' U R U') (z' y' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F R F' R' U R2 U R') (U')
[XCross U|48(47) STM]: (z2 x2) (R' F' R U' F' L U2 L2) (x2 y F' U' F U R U' R') (R' U2 R U L' U L) (U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R) (F U' R U R' F' U' F U' R U' R' U R U' R' F') (U)
[XCross U|50(49) STM]: (z2 x) (R2 U2 D2 F' R' U' D' L') (x' R' U R F U2 F') (U' F' U2 F R U2 R') (y F U2 F' U' F U' F' R U' R') (y2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R') (U')
[XCross U|49(49) STM]: (z2 x) (U' R' D L' U' F' R' U) (x2 U' F U F2 R F R') (x y U R' U R U' R' U' R) (y' x' R' F' R F U F U' R' F' R) (x y R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R') (U)
[XCross U|38(34) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' R F' B2 U' L') (z' y F' U' F R' U' R) (y' x' R F R') (x y U2 R U' R') (R U' R' U R U' R' U' F' U2 r' F r2 U' r' F2) (U')
[XCross U|49(49) STM]: (B U R F B2 U' R2 U' R') (z2 R' U R U' R U2 R') (x' U F U' R' F' R) (x y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R) (r' U2 R U R' U r U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F') (U)
[XCross U|49(49) STM]: (D2 F' R' L' F' R2 U' L' F) (z2 R U' R' U2 L U L') (U' R' U R U' F' U F) (y R U' R' F' U F U2 F' U' F) (y F R' F' R U2 R U' R D R' U' R D' R2) (U)
[XCross U|43(42) STM]: (z2 x) (B' U' L' R' U' F' R' U D) (x' y F U' F' R' U2 R) (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R) (y' R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F')
[XCross U|44(44) STM]: (z2 x) (U' R' D L' U' F' R' U B') (x' R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (x' U' F U F2 R F R') (x y2 R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y' F U R' U2 R2 U R2 U F' R U R U' R') (U)
[XCross U|41(41) STM]: (z2 x2) (U' F D L R U' L2 R U') (x2 R U' R' U' L U L') (R' U R U2 R' U' R) (y' R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y' r U2 R2 U' R2 U' r' U R' U R)
[XCross U|46(46) STM]: (z2 x) (U' R' D L' U' F' R' U B) (x' R' U' R U2 R' U' R) (y2 R U' R' U' R U2 R') (y2 R U2 R' U R U' R') (r' U r' F R F' r U R' U R' F R F' U r)
[XCross U|41(41) STM]: (z2 x2) (D' L' F' U' B' L' U' F2 R) (x2 y U2 R' U' R) (y' F' U2 F R U2 R') (U2 R' U R) (y2 R' U2 R U R' U R U r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r') (U2)
[XCross U|38(38) STM]: (z2) (D' U' F U2 R B' R F L') (y' R' U R) (y2 R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y' z R2 U R U') (z' F R U R2 U' R U R U' R' F' U' R' U R) (U)
[XCross U|48(48) STM]: (z2 x) (D' L' B' U' F2 R U' F U) (x' y R U2 R' U F' U' F) (y U' R U' R' U' R U2 R') (y2 z R2 F R F' R2 F R' F') (z' y2 F R U' R' F U R U' R' F' U' R U R' F') (U')
[XCross U|44(43) STM]: (z') (B' U D' L' R2 U2 R F' L') (U' R U F' R2 F) (z' R' U R U R' U' R) (y' U' R U R' U' F' U' F) (y R U R' U R U2 R' r U R' U R U2 r')
[XCross U|45(44) STM]: (z2 x2) (F L R' U' L2 D R2 B' U') (x2 z U' R U F' R2 F) (z' y2 R' U R U R' U' R) (y2 U R' U' R U R' U2 R) (y2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U' F U R U' R' F')
[XCross U|43(42) STM]: (z2 x2) (U' F L R' F2 R2 U' L2 U') (x R F R' L' F L) (x y' R' U2 R) (y2 U2 F' U2 F U' R U R') (y' R' U F' U' F R U R' U R' D' R U R' D R2) (U2)
[XCross U|50(50) STM]: (z2 y2) (R U L D2 F' U' R' B' R') (y2 z R' F R2 F' U' R' U) (z' F' U' F U R' U R F' U' F) (y U' R U2 R' F' U2 F) (R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' U F U R U' R' F')
[XCross U|49(48) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' R F' B2 U' L' R') (z' R' U' R U2 R U' R') (y2 R U' R' U2 F U' F') (y' U R' U' R U R' U2 R) (y R U2 R2 F R U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' R U R')
[XCross U|49(42) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' F' R B2 R' U' L') (z' R' U2 R U' R U' R') (y F' U' F U2 R' U R) (y' R' U2 R U' R' U R) (R' U' R U' F U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R U R' F') (U')
[XCross U|44(43) STM]: (z') (B' R' U' L' R F' B2 U' L') (z' x' U F' U' R F R') (x y U R U' R') (y' z U R2 U' R U R U') (z' y r' U r U2 r' R U R' U' r U' R' U' F' U' F R) (U')
[XCross U|39(36) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R F' B2 R' U' L') (z' R' U2 R U2 R' U R) (R U2 R' L U2 L') (U R U' R') (y r' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 M') (U)
[XCross U|50(49) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' R F' B2 R' U' L') (z' y U R U R' U' L' U2 L) (U2 F' U' F R' U' R) (y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R) (y2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R U R U2 R' U' R U' R') (U2)
[XCross U|43(42) STM]: (z2 x2) (F L R' U' L2 D B' R2 U') (x2 z U' R U F' R2 F) (z' R' U' R) (z R' F R2 F' R U' R' U) (z' y2 r U' r' U' r U r' U' R U' R' U' F R' F' R) (U')
[XCross U|43(42) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R F' B2 U' L' R') (z' x' U' F2 U R' F R) (x y2 R U R') (y2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R') (y' R U R' U' R' F R F' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R) (U')
[XCross U|41(41) STM]: (z2 x2) (F L U' L2 R' D B' R2 U') (x2 z U' R U F' R2 F) (z' y U R U' R') (y' z R' U' R2 U R U' R' U) (z' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R2 U R' U' F')
[XCross U|46(46) STM]: (z2 x2) (F L U' L2 R' D R2 B' U') (x2 z U' R U F' R2 F) (z' U2 F U F' R' U2 R) (y' F' U' F U R U' R') (y R' F' U' F U R U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F')
[XCross U|43(42) STM]: (z2 x2) (R' F' R U' F' L R' U2 L2) (x R F R' U F' U') (x R U R' U F' U' F) (z U R U' R2 U R U') (z' y' R D' R U' R' D R U' R2 U R2 U R2) (U)
[XCross U|48(48) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' F' R B2 U' L' R') (z' R' U2 R U' R U' R') (x' R' F2 R F2 U' F U) (x y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R') (F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U R' U' F' U F R) (U')
[XCross U|46(43) STM]: (z) (D' B' R' F' R2 L' U F2 R) (z x' R' F R U F U') (x y U2 L' U2 L R' U2 R) (y' U R U R' U' F' U' F) (F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U R' U' R U' R')
[XCross U|45(37) STM]: (z) (D' B' R' F' R2 U L' F2 R) (z x' R' F R U F U') (x y U2 L' U2 L R' U2 R) (y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R) (R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R D R' U' R D' R') (U)
[XCross U|43(41) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' F' R B2 R U' L') (z' y L' U2 L R' U2 R) (R U' R') (y' U R U' R' F' U' F) (y' F' U' F R U R' U2 R U R2 F R F' U F' U F) (U2)
[XCross U|41(40) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' F' R B2 U' L' R) (z' y F' U2 F U R' U' R) (y' x' U F U' R F R') (U F U') (x R D r' U' r D' R' U2 r' U r U' r' U' r) (U2)
[XCross U|50(49) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' R B2 R F' U' L') (U R2 U' R U R' U') (z' y R U2 R' U L' U' L) (y' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R) (y' R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R) (U2)
[XCross U|45(45) STM]: (z2 x2) (R' F' R U' F' L R U2 L2) (x R F' R' F U F U') (x U2 R U R' F' U' F) (y2 R U' R' U F' U' F R U R') (y2 R' U' F' U' F U R U2 R' U' R) (U)
[XCross U|48(47) STM]: (R2 U' D F R' B' L U2 B') (z2 y2 F U F' R U' R') (y' R U2 R' U F' U' F) (y' F' U F R U' R' U2 R U R') (y2 r' U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' r) (U2)
[XCross U|47(46) STM]: (z2) (U F D R2 F R' U L B') (y2 R U2 R' F U F') (y2 U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R') (y2 F' U' F U R U R' F' U' F) (F R U' R' U2 R U R2 F' R U R U' R')
[XCross U|44(42) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' R F' B2 U' L' R) (z' y F' U2 F U R' U' R) (y' x' U F2 U' R F R') (x y U' F' U F U R U' R') (y F U2 R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U F') (U')
[XCross U|48(48) STM]: (z2 x2) (L' F' U' B' F2 L' F2 U' R) (x2 y R U2 R' U R' U' R) (y' F' U' F U R' U' R) (F' U' F U R U R' F' U' F) (y2 R' U2 R U F U R U' R' F' U' R' U R) (U2)
[XCross U|49(49) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' F' R B2 R U' L') (z' U' F' U2 F R' U2 R) (y2 F' U' F R U R') (y2 F' U' F U' R U R') (y F' U2 F U R U R' U R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R') (U')
[XCross U|48(47) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R F' B2 R U' L') (z' y U' R' U2 R F U F') (y' x' F U F2 U' R' F2 R) (x y R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y2 R U R' U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' F' U2 R' F R F')
[XCross U|45(45) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R2 F' R' B2 U' L') (z' y R U2 R' U2 F U' F') (y' x' R' F R U F U') (x y R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y' F U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' F' R U' R' F') (U')
[XCross U|47(45) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R F' B2 U' L' R) (z' y U' R' U2 R F U F') (y' x' F U' F U R' F' R) (x z R' U R2 U' R' U R U') (z' y' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F R F' R' U R2 U R') (U')
[XCross U|42(39) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' R F' B2 R U' L') (z' y L' U2 L R' U2 R) (R U' R') (y' z R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R F) (z' y2 R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U' R') (U)
[XCross U|47(46) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R B2 R F' U' L') (z' R' U2 R U' L U L') (R' U R U' R U R') (y U2 R U' R' U R U R') (y' F' U2 F U2 R U' R' U R U R' U F' U' F) (U2)
[XCross U|45(44) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' R F' B2 R2 U' L') (z' y2 U' R U2 R' F' U' F) (y2 x' R' F R F R F2 R') (x y U R U R' U' F' U' F) (y2 M U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U' M') (U)
[XCross U|50(49) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R B2 R2 F' U' L') (z' R' U' R L U' L') (R' U R U' R' U' R) (U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (y2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' F U R' F R F' U' R' F' R2) (U)
[XCross U|46(46) STM]: (z2 x2) (R' F' R U' D' F' L U2 L2) (x2 R' U' R F' U' F) (R' U R U' L U2 L') (R' U' R U R' U' R) (y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r')
[XCross U|48(48) STM]: (z2 x2) (R' F' R U' F' D' L U2 L2) (x2 z U R U' F' R2 F) (z' y F' U' F U R U' R') (y R U R' U F' U F R U R') (r' U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' r) (U')
[XCross U|44(42) STM]: (z') (B' R2 U' L' F' R B2 U' L') (z' R U2 R' L U' L') (R U2 R' U R U' R') (x' F R' F' R U F U') (x y2 R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U2 F R' F' R2) (U2)
[XCross U|45(45) STM]: (B R2 U R F' U B2 R2 U2) (z2 y' R U2 R' U' R' U' R) (y z R U R U') (z' y' R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U' F) (y2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R)
[XCross U|51(51) STM]: (z2 x') (L' B' L' F U' R B2 U' R) (x R' U' R U2 F' U' F) (x' R' F R F2 U' F U) (x y U R U' R' U' F' U' F) (y F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' U r U R' U' r' F R F') (U)
[XCross U|47(46) STM]: (z2 y') (D' U' F U' R' L' D2 U2 F') (y U F U' F' R' U2 R) (F U2 F' U R U R') (y' R U' R' U R U R') (y' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r') (U)
[XCross U|46(45) STM]: (z2 x) (U' D L' R' B R2 U' F' R') (x' z U' R U F' R2 F) (z' y' U R U' R' F' U' F) (y x' R' F R F2 R' F R) (x y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' F R U' R' U2 R U R' F')
[XCross U|35(35) STM]: (z2 x) (L' D' L2 U' R2 F D R' F) (x' y U' R U2 R') (y' z U' R' U R2 U' R U) (z' x' F R F R') (x R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R')
[XCross U|47(47) STM]: (z2 y2) (R D2 R U' F2 R2 B' R F) (y' L U2 L' U R' U' R) (y' x' R' F R F2 U F U') (x y2 U R' U R U' R' U' R) (r' U' R U R' F' r U2 R' U' r U' r' F R) (U')
[XCross U|46(44) STM]: (z') (U' B' L' F' R B2 U' L' R2) (z' x' R' F2 R F R F R') (R' F R U' F2 U) (x y U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R') (R' U F' U R' F R U R' F' R U F U R) (U')
[XCross U|45(44) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' F' R B2 U' L' R2) (z' x' U' F U R F2 R') (x y2 R U' R' F U2 F') (U' R U' R' U F' U' F) (R U' L' U R' U' L R' U' R' F R F' U R) (U)
[XCross U|51(50) STM]: (z') (B' U' L' R F' B2 U' L' R2) (z' x' U' F U R F2 R') (x y U' R' U2 R F' U' F) (y' z R U R U' R2 U R' U') (z' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross U|42(42) STM]: (z2 y) (B' R' D' R2 U L' B' R2 D') (R U2 R' U R' U' R) (U R U' R') (y' z R2 F' R2 F R F' R' F) (z' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U R U' R') (U')
[XCross U|45(43) STM]: (z2 x2) (F' L' U' F2 D2 B' L' U' R2) (x R F R' L F L') (x R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (y U' R U2 R' U R U' R') (y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R F U' R' U' R U F') (U)
[XXCross D|37(36) STM]: (R2 U' B2 U' R' D' R' F') (U R U' R' L U' L') (U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F') (U')
[XXCross D|41(41) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 F R' U2) (x F L F L' F R F R') (x y2 U' R U R' F' U' F) (R U R' U' R' F R F' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R) (U')
[XXCross D|33(32) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 F R' U2) (x2 y2 F' U' F U2 R U2 R') (y2 R U2 R') (R' U' R U R' U y r' F2 r U' F R U R') (U')
[XXCross D|43(42) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R2 L2 F R2 U2) (x2 y2 F' U' F U' R U R') (y2 U R U R' F' U F R U R') (y2 R' F R U F U' R U R' U' R' F' R U2 r U2 r') (U')
[XXCross D|36(36) STM]: (z2) (B L' U R2 U2 R2 F' R2) (z' U R2 U' F' R F) (z' y2 U F' U' F R U R') (F R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' R U R U' R')
[XXCross D|38(36) STM]: (R2 U' B2 U' R' D' R' F' U') (U2 R U' R' L U' L') (U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F') (U')
[XXCross D|37(36) STM]: (R2 U' B2 U' R' D' R' F' U) (R U' R' L U' L') (U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F') (U')
[XXCross D|40(39) STM]: (R2 U' B2 U' R' D' R2 F' R) (U R U2 R' L U' L') (U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R' U' B' R2 U R U' R' U' R' f z') (U')
[XXCross D|39(39) STM]: (y) (R F U' R' U' D' F2 U' L') (y' x' L F L' F R F R') (x z U R2 U' R2 U R' U') (z' y' r' U r U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' U' r) (U)
[XXCross D|38(36) STM]: (R2 U' B2 U' R' D' R' F' U2) (U' R U' R' L U' L') (U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F') (U')
[XXCross D|41(41) STM]: (y) (R F U' R U' D' F2 U L') (y' z R' F' R2 F U R U') (z' U' F' U' F U R U' R') (y' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 F R' F' r U R U' r') (U')
[XXCross D|39(39) STM]: (U R B2 R2 D' L U' L' F') (x' L F2 L' F R F R') (x y R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y R' U R U' R' U R U R' U F' U F U R) (U)
[XXCross D|43(42) STM]: (x) (R2 F' R2 B2 F R' F' R' U') (x' U R U R' L U' L') (U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F) (y' r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' F R' F' R U R U' R') (U2)
[XXCross D|42(41) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 F D' R' U2) (x2 y2 F' U F L U' L' R U2 R') (y2 U' F' U2 F R U2 R') (y' F R U' R' U R U R' F' U R' U' F' U F R) (U)
[XXCross D|40(40) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 F R' D' U2) (x U' F U F2 R F R') (x y2 U' F' U' F R U R') (y R U R' F' r' F' r F R U R' U' R' F R F') (U')
[XXCross D|35(35) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 D' F R' U2) (x2 z R' F' R F U R U') (z' y' R' U R U' R' U' R) (y2 R U R2 F R2 U R' U' F2 U2 F) (U')
[XXCross D|40(40) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 F R' D' U2) (x2 y2 F' U' F U' R U R') (y U' R' U R U' R' U' R) (y R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U' F U' R) (U')
[XXCross D|42(42) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 F D' R' U2) (x2 y2 U' R U R' U F' U' F) (y2 F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U' F) (y' R2 D' R U' R' D R2 y R U' R' U' F' U2 F) (U')
[XXCross D|39(39) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 F D R' U2) (x2 F' U2 F U' R U R') (y2 F' U F U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R') (y' R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F') (U)
[XXCross D|38(38) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 F D R' U2) (x2 F' U2 F U' R U R') (y2 U' R U R' U F' U' F) (y' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R2 U R' U' F')
[XXCross D|41(40) STM]: (y) (R F U' R' U2 R2 F2 D' L') (y' x' L F L' F R F R') (x y U R' U2 R U R' U2 R) (R U2 R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R U R' F R F') (U2)
[XXCross D|43(43) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 D F R' U2) (x2 F' U2 F U' R U R') (y U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R) (y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (U)
[XXCross D|42(41) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 F R' D U2) (x L F L' F R F R') (x y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R L' U' L) (y' r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' r' U2 R U R' U r) (U)
[XXCross D|41(41) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 F R' D U2) (x L F L' F R F R') (x y2 U' R U R' F' U' F) (R U R' U' R' F R F' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R) (U')
[XXCross D|37(37) STM]: (x2) (F R' U L2 D R F R' U2) (x2 y R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (y F' U' F r U' r' U r U' R' U' R U' r')
[XXCross D|37(37) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F R L2 F R2 U2) (x2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R') (y2 R U2 R' F' U' F) (y' R' U F' U F U R U' R' F' U2 F U' R)
[XXCross D|35(35) STM]: (x2) (F R' U F' U2 R2 D2 B' R2) (x2 y' R' U' R F U F') (y x' F R F R') (x y' R' U' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (U2)
[XXCross D|38(38) STM]: (x) (D R' U' F U F U' L2 F2) (x' y U' R' U' R F U2 F') (y U F' U F R U R') (y' F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') (U')
[XXCross D|35(35) STM]: (x2) (F R' U B' R2 D2 L2 F' R2) (x2 y' R' U' R F U F') (y x' F R F R') (x y' R' U' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (U2)
[XXCross D|42(41) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 F R' D2 U2) (x F' L F L' F R F R') (x y2 U' R U R' F' U' F) (R U R' U' R' F R F' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R) (U')
[XXCross D|43(42) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R2 L2 F R2 D' U2) (x2 R U2 R' U R U' R') (y2 U' R U2 R' F' U' F) (y' r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R') (U')
[XXCross D|41(40) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R2 D2 U2 R2 B' L2) (x2 y2 U' F' U' F U R U' R') (y2 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F') (U')
[XXCross D|38(38) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 D2 F R' U2) (x2 y2 F' U' F U R U R') (y2 U' F' U' F U R U R') (y' R D r' U r D' R2 U F' U2 F U R) (U)
[XXCross D|37(37) STM]: (x2) (F R' U L2 D' R2 F R2 U2) (x2 F' U' F R U R') (y R' U' R U2 R' U R) (y R2 D R' U2 R D' R U' R2 U' R' U R' U R)
[XXCross D|43(41) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 F R' D2 U2) (x F' L F L' F R F R') (x y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R L' U' L) (y' r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' r' U2 R U R' U r) (U)
[XXCross D|40(40) STM]: (x2) (F R' U L2 D R2 F R2 U2) (x L F2 L' F R F R') (x y2 U' R U' R' U' R U2 R') (y r U R' U' r' F R F' U r U2 R' U' R U' r')
[XXCross D|40(39) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R2 L2 F R2 D U2) (x2 y2 F' U' F U R U' R') (y2 U2 R U2 R' U R U' R') (y' R' U2 R U R' U F' U' F U' R U R' U R) (U)
[XXCross D|35(35) STM]: (x2) (F R' U L2 D2 R2 F R2 U2) (x2 z U R2 U' F' R F) (R U R U') (z' y r U R' U' r' F R F' R U' L' U R' U' L) (U')
[XXCross D|40(39) STM]: (y2) (F L' D R2 U' D2 R2 B' R2) (y2 F' U' F R U R') (y R' U' R U R' U2 R) (R U' R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R U R') (U2)
[XXCross D|44(42) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R2 L2 F R2 D2 U2) (x2 U R U2 R' U R U' R') (y2 U' R U2 R' F' U' F) (y' r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R') (U')
[XXCross D|40(39) STM]: (y2) (F L' D R2 U D2 R2 B' R2) (y2 x' L F2 L' F R F R') (x y2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R') (R' U2 F' U F U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R) (U)
[XXCross D|41(41) STM]: (z2) (B U R2 U' L' U' R2 F' R2) (z' U R2 U' F' R F) (R U R2 U' R' U R U') (z' y' R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R') (U)
[XXCross D|41(41) STM]: (z2) (B L' U R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2) (z2 y2 R U' R' U R U R') (y2 U R U2 R' U F' U' F) (r' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' R' F R F' U r) (U')
[XXCross D|41(40) STM]: (z2) (B L' U R2 D2 U2 R2 F' R2) (z2 y2 U' F' U' F U R U' R') (y2 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F') (U')
[XXCross D|42(42) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 D2 F R' U2) (x2 z R F' R2 F R U R U') (R F' R2 F R2 F' R F) (z' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' R U2 R') (U2)
[XXCross D|42(42) STM]: (x2) (R' U R F L2 F D2 R' U2) (x2 U' F' U2 F U' R U R') (y2 U' R U R' U F' U' F) (y' F R U' R' U R U R' F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R')
[XXCross D|38(38) STM]: (y2) (F L' D R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U') (y2 z R U R2 U' F' R F) (z' y2 U F' U' F R U R') (F R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' R U R U' R')
[XXCross D|36(36) STM]: (x) (R2 F' R2 B2 U' R' D2 R' D2) (x2 R F R') (x y2 U' R U' R' U' F' U F) (y R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F R F' R' U R2 U R') (U2)
[XXCross D|38(38) STM]: (y2) (F L' D R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U) (y2 z R' U R2 U' F' R F) (z' y2 U F' U' F R U R') (F R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' R U R U' R')
[XXCross D|40(40) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 D' F R' U2) (x2 y2 R U' R' U' R U R') (y2 F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R') (U)
[XXCross D|40(40) STM]: (x2) (R2 U' R2 D2 B' R' F' R' F) (x2 z F' R2 F U R' U') (z' U2 F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 F' U' F R' D' r U' r' D R U2 R U R') (U2)
[XXCross D|40(40) STM]: (x2) (F' R' U R F2 L2 F R' U2) (x2 y' U' R' U' R F U F') (y U2 F' U2 F U' R U R') (y F R U' R' F U R U' R' F' U R U R' F') (U)
[XXCross D|40(40) STM]: (z2) (U R' B2 R D R U2 L F) (z' R2 U R U' F' R F) (z' y2 U' R U2 R' F' U' F) (R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R) (U2)
[XXCross D|40(40) STM]: (x2) (F R' U L2 D' R F R' U2) (x2 z U R U' F' R F) (R U R U' R2 U R' U') (z' y' F U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R' F' U F R F') (U)
[XXCross D|41(41) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 D F R' U2) (x2 F' U2 F U' R U R') (y R' U R U R' U' R) (F' U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' r U R' U' r' R) (U2)
[XXCross D|38(38) STM]: (x2) (F R' U L2 D2 R F R' U2) (x2 y2 R U' R' U R U R') (y U' R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F') (U2)
[XXCross D|37(37) STM]: (x) (R2 F' R2 L U' L' B2 U' R') (x2 R F R' U' F' U) (x U R U R' F' U' F) (y2 R U' R' U' M' U R U' r' U2 R' F R F') (U2)
[XXCross D|31(31) STM]: (x2) (F R' U R L2 F D2 R' U2) (x2 y2 R U R' U F' U' F) (y2 U' R U R') (y R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F')
[XCross D|41(38) STM]: (U R U D' R2 F') (x' R F R' L F L') (R F2 R' F R F R') (x y' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 R' U' R' F' U' F U R2 U2 R' U' R) (U)
[XCross D|42(42) STM]: (y) (U F R2 F2 D' L') (y' x' L F L' F R F R') (x z U' R U R F R' F') (z' y U' R' U R U' R' U' R) (y2 F U' R U' F U R U' R' F' R' U F') (U2)
[XCross D|45(41) STM]: (x) (R2 F' R2 B2 R2 U') (x' U R U R' L U' L') (U' F' U2 F R' U' R) (U2 F' U2 F U' R U R') (R U R' U R U' R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R) (U2)
[XCross D|41(41) STM]: (x) (R2 F' R2 B2 U' R2) (x' U' R' U R) (x' R F R' U' F2 U) (x F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 R U R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U2 R')
[XCross D|41(41) STM]: (x2) (F R D2 U' R2 B') (x F' L F L' F R F R') (x y' R U' R' F' U' F) (y z U R U' R U R U') (z' y' R U2 R' U R' F R F2 U F U' R U R')
[XCross D|42(40) STM]: (y) (R U R2 F' D' L') (L' U' L R' U2 R) (y' R U' R' F' U2 F) (y' U' R U R' U' F' U' F) (y' F' U2 F R U R' U R U R' F' r U' r' F2) (U)
[XCross F|42(41) STM]: (x') (F U' F D' F U' R') (y U R U' R') (y' z F R2 F' U R2 U') (U' R2 U R U' R2 U) (z' y' F' U' F R U R' F R U R' U' F' U2 x U R' U' R x') (U')
[XCross F|52(51) STM]: (x) (R B2 D2 R2 F' U' R) (x2 y U F U' F' U R U' R') (y2 U' F U' F' R' U' R) (y x' R F R' F R F2 R' L F L') (x y2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R') (U2)
[XCross F|41(41) STM]: (B' R' U' F' R' U' L) (x' y R' U2 R F' U' F) (U' R' U R) (y' z F R2 F' R2 U' R' U) (z' y R2 U R' U' R' U' R U' F' U' F R U2 R' U R') (U2)
[XCross F|43(42) STM]: (D' B' R' U' F' R' U' L) (x' R' U' R L U L') (y2 F U' F' R' U2 R) (y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R') (y2 F R U' R' U R U R2 F' U' F U R U' F')
[XCross F|42(39) STM]: (B' D' R' U' F' R' U' L) (x' R' U R L U' L') (U' R' U' R L' U L) (x' R' F R U F U') (x y R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 F U R U' F' R') (U2)
[XCross F|41(41) STM]: (B' R' U' D' F' R' U' L) (x' y2 U' R U R') (U' R' U R F U F') (y2 z F R2 F' R U' R' U) (z' y' f R U R' U' f' U' R' U2 R U R' U R) (U)
[XCross F|46(43) STM]: (B' D R' U' F' R' U' L) (x' y R U' R' U R' U2 R) (y' F U2 F' R' U' R) (y' R U R' U2 R U' R') (R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R2 U' F' U F R F') (U)
[XCross F|42(39) STM]: (D B' R' U' F' R' U' L) (x' R' U R U' L' U' L) (y R' U' R) (R U2 R' U F' U' F) (F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U r' U' R U' R' U2 r) (U2)
[XCross F|44(44) STM]: (x') (U' R' F' D' R' F' L U') (x' R' F2 R U' F U) (x R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y' R U R' U' F' U' F) (r U2 R' U' R U' r' U r U R' U' r' F R F')
[XCross F|44(40) STM]: (x') (U' R' F' D' R' F' U' L) (R' U2 R L' U L) (x' R' F R F U' F' U) (x y R U2 R' U F' U' F) (F R' F' R U R' F' U' F U R U' R U' R') (U2)
[XCross F|40(39) STM]: (B' R' U' D F' R' U' L) (x' z U' R U R' U R2 U') (z' y U' F' U2 F R U2 R') (y2 R U R' U R U R') (y r U r' R U R' U' r U' r') (U)
[XCross F|49(47) STM]: (B' D2 R' U' F' R' U' L) (x' R' U' R L' U2 L) (y2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (y' F U2 F' U' F U' F' R U' R') (y r U2 R' U' R U' r' U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F')
[XCross F|43(42) STM]: (x') (U' R' F' D' R' F' L U) (x' R' F2 R U' F U) (x R' U R U R' U' R) (y' R U R' U' F' U' F) (F U R U' R' F' U r' U2 R U R' U r) (U')
[XCross F|38(38) STM]: (R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F' R) (x' U R' U' R) (y2 U' R' U R) (y2 R U R' U' F' U' F R U R') (y' R' U' R U' r U R2 U R2 U2 r') (U2)
[XCross F|47(47) STM]: (U2 F' U2 B' U' R U' R2) (x' y' U' R' U' R F U' F') (y z U' R U F R F') (z' R U2 R' U2 F' U' F) (R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R U2 R' U' F' U F R U' R') (U2)
[XCross F|41(41) STM]: (x') (U' R' F' D' R' F' U2 L) (y2 F U F' R U2 R') (U R' U' R F U' F') (y2 z U' R2 U) (z' y' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U R' U' F')
[XCross F|44(40) STM]: (x' y) (L' F R U' L' R2 D' L') (y' R' U2 R U' R U R') (y L U L' R U' R') (y2 F' U' F R U R') (R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 r U' r' U2 r U r' U2 R)
[XCross F|42(42) STM]: (x') (F2 D' F R F' R2 U' F2) (z R U R U') (z' y2 U R' U' R) (y2 R U' R' F' U2 F) (y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' y R U R' U' R U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross F|48(48) STM]: (x') (F2 R' D' F U' R2 F2 R) (y2 U R' U' R F U' F') (y2 z R' F R2 F' U R U') (z' y' R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U' F) (R' U' F' U F R U R U R' U' R' F R F') (U)
[XCross F|48(48) STM]: (U2 F2 L2 F U R U' R2) (x' z F R F' U R U') (z' y' U' F' U' F R' U' R) (F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R' F U r U2 r' U' R U2 R' U' R' F' R) (U)
[XCross F|48(47) STM]: (x) (R B2 D2 R' F' R' U' R2) (x R F R' F R' F2 R) (x z F' R2 F R2 F' R F) (z' y2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (R' U R2 D r' U r D' R2 U R U R' U R)
[XCross F|48(48) STM]: (x) (R B2 R' D2 R2 F' U' R) (x2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R) (F' U' F U R U R' F' U' F) (y2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R') (y R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L') (U')
[XCross F|44(44) STM]: (x) (R B2 R D2 R2 F' U' R) (x2 R' U' R F' U F) (L U2 L' U2 R' U' R) (z R U R2 U' R' U R U') (z' y2 R' U2 R U R' U R r U R' U R U2 r') (U2)
[XCross F|44(44) STM]: (x') (F U' F B D' F U' R') (z U R2 U') (z' y' R U' R' U' F' U' F) (y2 U' R U' R' U R U R') (y' R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U F R) (U')
[XCross F|42(42) STM]: (x') (F B U' F D' F U' R') (z U R2 U') (z' y2 U' R' U R F U2 F') (y2 z R U' R' U R F R F') (z' y' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' r' U' F' U F r)
[XCross F|44(44) STM]: (x') (F2 D' F' U' R' F2 U' R') (y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R) (y' U' R' U R) (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 R U R' U R U2 R') (U')
[XCross F|43(42) STM]: (x') (F U' F D' F U' R' U') (y U2 R U' R') (y' z F R2 F' U R2 U') (U' R2 U R U' R2 U) (z' y' F' U' F R U R' F R U R' U' F' U2 x U R' U' R x') (U')
[XCross F|42(41) STM]: (x') (F U' F D' F U' R' U) (y R U' R') (y' z F R2 F' U R2 U') (U' R2 U R U' R2 U) (z' y' F' U' F R U R' F R U R' U' F' U2 x U R' U' R x') (U')
[XCross F|44(44) STM]: (x) (R B2 R2 D2 R2 F' U' R) (x2 U R' U' R) (U2 R U R' F' U' F) (y2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F') (U2)
[XCross F|39(39) STM]: (x') (F B2 U' F D' F U' R') (y F' U F U2 R' U' R) (y' z U' R2 U F R F') (z' y U' R U R' U F' U' F) (y2 r' U' R U M' U' R' U R) (U)
[XCross F|39(39) STM]: (x') (F U' F D' F U' R' U2) (y R U2 R') (y' z R2 F R F' U R2 U') (z' y' R U R' F' U' F) (y2 R' F' U' F U R U r U R' U R U2 r') (U2)
[XCross F|53(51) STM]: (x' y) (F L2 U' F U' R' F2 D') (U F U' F' U R U' R') (y2 U' F U' F' R' U' R) (y x' R F R' F R F2 R' L F L') (x y2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R') (U2)
[XCross F|43(42) STM]: (x) (U' B' L2 F U D F' R) (x R F2 R' U F U') (x y' U R U' R') (y R U R' U' F' U' F R U R') (R' U' R D' R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R2 D) (U)
[XCross F|49(48) STM]: (x') (F2 B R2 D' F R' U' F2) (R U2 R' U' R U R') (y U R U R' U' F' U' F) (y2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R L' U' L) (y' R' U2 R U R' U' R U F R' U R2 U' R' F') (U2)
[XCross F|46(46) STM]: (x' y) (F L2 U2 F U F R' D') (y' F' U F R' U' R) (U' F' U2 F U' R U R') (y2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y' R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U2 R')
[XCross F|45(45) STM]: (x) (R B2 F D2 R2 F' U' R) (x2 y2 U2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (y2 F' U' F U R' U' R) (U' R U R' U2 R U R') (y2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F) (U')
[XCross F|45(43) STM]: (x' y) (F L2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' F) (y' F' U F R' U2 R) (y' U F U' F' R' U' R) (y2 U R' U2 R U' R' U R) (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F')
[XCross F|53(52) STM]: (x) (R B2 D2 R2 F' U' R D2) (x2 y U' F U' F' U R U' R') (y2 U' F U' F' R' U' R) (y x' R F R' F R F2 R' L F L') (x y2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R') (U2)
[XCross F|51(44) STM]: (x) (R B2 D2 R2 F' U' D2 R) (x2 U' R' U R U' F' U F) (y U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (R U R' U' R U' R' U' F R U R' U' R' F' R) (U)
[XCross F|42(42) STM]: (x) (R U2 L2 F U2 B2 U' R) (x2 R' U' R F' U2 F) (x' R' F2 R U F U') (x y2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (y R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' F' U F R2 U' R')
[XCross F|43(43) STM]: (x' y2) (R2 U B' D F2 R2 U' L') (y2 x' U' F U R' F' R) (x z R U R2 U' F R F') (z' y2 U2 R U' R' F' U' F) (R' F' U2 R' F R U' R' F' R U' F U' R) (U')
[XCross F|41(41) STM]: (x' y) (U L R B2 U R2 F L') (U2 R U' R') (y' U' R U R' F U2 F') (y' R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y' R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' R') (U)
[XCross F|42(42) STM]: (x' y) (U L R B2 U L' R2 F) (U2 R U' R') (y' z R' U' R' U F' R2 F) (z' y' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' F R F')
[XCross F|46(46) STM]: (x' y) (U L R B2 L' U R2 F) (y' U' R U' R' L' U' L) (U R U' R' U R' U2 R) (U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (R U R' U R U' y R U' R' U R U' R' F') (U2)
[XCross F|44(43) STM]: (x' y) (U' L2 U2 B2 R U R2 F) (y' U' R U' R' L' U' L) (R U2 R' U' R U R') (R' U R U' R' U' R) (y2 M U r U2 r' R U' R' U' R' F R F' M') (U2)
[XCross F|40(39) STM]: (x') (U' R' F' D' R' F' U L) (x' R' F2 R U' F U) (x R' U R U R' U' R) (y' U' R U R' F' U' F) (y r' R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F U2 r U2 R')
[XCross F|46(46) STM]: (D' R2 U' B2 R2 U' F' R) (x' R U' R' U R' U' R) (U' R U R' U2 R U R') (y' R U' R' U F' U' F) (y2 r' U' R U R' F R' F' r U R U R' U2 R) (U')
[XCross F|47(46) STM]: (x2) (R D2 F2 R2 U' B' F R) (x R U2 R' U F' U' F) (x' F R' F2 R U F2 U') (x y2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R' D' r U2 r' D R2) (U')
[XCross F|44(44) STM]: (B' R' U' D2 F' R' U' L) (x' y U R' U' R) (y' L' U' L U' R' U' R) (y' R U' R' U F' U' F R U R') (y2 R' F R U R' F' R F U' R U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross F|47(47) STM]: (x) (R' B' U' L2 F U F' R') (x2 z F R2 F' R U' R' U) (z' U R' U2 R F' U' F) (x' R' F R F U F' U') (x y r U R' U R U2 r' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F') (U')
[XCross F|46(45) STM]: (x) (R L2 U2 L2 B2 F U' R) (x2 y2 R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 U' R' U2 R F' U' F) (R' U' R U2 R' U' R) (R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R2 F2 r U r' F R) (U)
[XCross F|45(45) STM]: (x') (R' U' F' D' U2 R' F' L2) (x' R' F2 R U' F U) (x y R U2 R' F' U' F) (y' z U' R2 U R' F R F') (z' y F R U R' U2 R' F R F' R U R' U R U' R' F') (U)
[XCross F|39(39) STM]: (x) (L U2 B2 R' L' F U' R) (x2 y U' R U R') (y R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 R U2 R' F' U2 F) (R' U2 R U2 F R U R' U' R' U R U' F') (U)
[XCross F|50(50) STM]: (x) (L U2 B2 L' F R' U' R2) (x2 y2 R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 U R' U' R U' F' U F) (y U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R') (y R' U2 R U R' F' U F R F R U R' U' R U R' U' F') (U)
[XCross F|38(37) STM]: (U2 F' U B' R U' R2 U') (x' R U' R' F U2 F') (R U2 R' L U L') (y' R' U' R) (y2 r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r' U2 M' U M)
[XCross F|42(42) STM]: (x') (R' U' F' D' R' F2 L F) (y R' U2 R F' U' F) (U' R' U R) (y' z R F R F' U' R' U) (z' y2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R)
[XCross F|35(35) STM]: (D2 B' R' U' F' R' U' L) (x' y2 U' R' U' R) (y' R' U2 R F' U' F) (y' z R' U R2 U' R U R U') (z' y2 R' U' R' F R F' U R) (U2)
[XCross F|42(42) STM]: (x') (U' R' F' D' R' F' L U2) (y2 R U' R' F U2 F') (y2 z R' U R2 U') (F R2 F' R2 U' R' U) (z' r' R U' R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U' r U' r' U' r) (U2)
[XCross F|44(44) STM]: (x') (F2 R' D' F U' R F2 R2) (z F R' F' U R2 U') (z' y' U' R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 F' U' F U R U' R') (y2 R U R' U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R2 U2 R') (U)
[XCross F|38(37) STM]: (x') (F U' F B' D' F U' R') (y2 R U2 R' F U2 F') (y F' U' F U' R U R') (y' F' U' F U R U R') (y2 r' U' R U M' U' R' U R) (U')
[XCross F|49(48) STM]: (U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 F R) (x' F U F' R U' R') (U F U2 F' R' U R) (y' U R U' R' U' F' U' F) (y2 R' U' R U' R' U' R y U R U R' U R U R' U F' U' F) (U')
[XCross F|44(44) STM]: (x') (F2 R' D' F' U' F2 U' R') (F U F' R' U2 R) (y U2 R' U' R) (y2 R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U' F) (y R' U R' U R2 U R2 F R F' R' U2 R U' R) (U2)
[XCross F|47(47) STM]: (x2) (R D2 U' F2 R2 U' B' R) (x y2 U2 R U' R' F' U' F) (y' R U2 R' U' L' U' L) (y' R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y R' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 F R F' U R) (U)
[XCross F|47(47) STM]: (x' y) (F L2 U2 F2 R' D' F U') (R U' R' U' L' U2 L) (y' x' U' F' U R' F R) (x y U R' U R U' R' U' R) (y' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (U')
[XCross B|45(44) STM]: (x2) (F R' U L' D' L' U2) (x' y' R U' R' U' R U2 R') (y2 F' U' F U2 R U R') (R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y2 R U R' U' R U R2 D' R U R' D R U R U2 R')
[XCross B|41(41) STM]: (x2) (F R' D' U2 B2 U L') (x' z F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' x' F R' F R F2 U' F U) (x R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y2 F D R' U R U' R D' F' R U' R') (U)
[XCross B|45(45) STM]: (x2) (F R' D' U2 B2 L' U) (x' y2 F U2 F' U R U R') (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (y2 U' R U2 R' U R U R') (y' R' U2 F R U R' U' F' R U' R' F' U' F U' R)
[XCross B|44(44) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 B' F2 R') (z' F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y2 R U' R' U' F U2 F') (U' F' U' F U R U' R') (F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' U' r' F2 r) (U')
[XCross B|45(44) STM]: (x y') (D' B' R F R2 U2 L) (R U2 R' U R U R') (y R U' R' U' R U R') (y U R U' R' U R U R') (R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' F' U F R U' R')
[XCross B|47(44) STM]: (x z) (L D' B' R F2 R U' F) (U R U' F R F') (z' y2 R U' R' U2 F U' F') (F' U' F U R U R' F' U' F) (F' r U' r' F2 U' R U R' U2 M' U R U' r') (U2)
[XCross B|42(42) STM]: (x z) (R L D' F U' B' U' F2) (z' y2 F' U F R' U' R) (y' U2 R U R') (U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R) (y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross B|47(46) STM]: (x z) (L D' F U' B' U' F2 R) (z' y' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R') (y2 F' U' F U2 R U R') (R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y2 R U R' U' R U R2 D' R U R' D R U R U2 R')
[XCross B|48(48) STM]: (x z) (L D' R F U' B' U' F2) (z' y2 F U F' R' U' R) (y' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y U' R U' R' U R U R') (y R U R U' R' F U R U' R F' R' U R U' R' U R) (U)
[XCross B|43(42) STM]: (x y) (D R' B' U2 R2 F' R' L) (y' x' U F U' F R' F' R) (x y L U' L' U2 R' U' R) (y' z R U' R2 U R' F R F') (z' y' R' U2 R2 U2 F R F' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R)
[XCross B|45(45) STM]: (x') (F R F B L U' B2 R2) (x2 y2 R' U' R F U F') (y2 z U R2 U' R U' R' U) (z' y2 R U' R' F' U' F) (y R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R) (U)
[XCross B|45(45) STM]: (x z) (L D' R' F U' B' U' F2) (z' y' U' R U2 R') (y' U' R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R) (F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross B|48(48) STM]: (x z) (L D' F U' B' U' F2 R') (z' x' R' F R F2 U' F U) (x y' U' R U R' U2 R U R') (y2 R U' R' F' U F U2 F' U' F) (y R U R' U R' D' R U R' D R U' R U2 R')
[XCross B|43(42) STM]: (x2) (F R2 U R L' D' L' U2) (x' z F R2 F' R U' R' U) (z' U' R' U' R) (y2 R U R' F' U2 F R U R') (y' r' F R F' r U R' U' F U R U' R' F') (U)
[XCross B|44(43) STM]: (x z) (R' L D' F U' B' U' F2) (z' R' U R U L' U' L) (x' F R' F2 R U' F2 U) (R' F' R U F U') (x R U' r' U R U R' U' R' D' r U' r' D r) (U)
[XCross B|45(45) STM]: (x z) (R L D' B' F2 R2 F U') (R' U' R U F R F') (z' y2 F U2 F' U R U R') (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (y R U2 R' U R' D' R U' R' D R U' R U' R') (U2)
[XCross B|43(41) STM]: (x z) (L D' B' F2 R2 F U' R) (R' F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' x' F R' F R F2 U' F U) (x R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y2 F D R' U R U' R D' F' R U' R') (U)
[XCross B|43(43) STM]: (x2) (F D' R' U2 B2 U L' D') (x' z U R2 U' R U' R' U) (z' y R U R' U R' U' R) (y' x' R' F R U F U') (x R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U' F U R) (U)
[XCross B|45(45) STM]: (x z) (L D' B' F2 R2 F R U') (F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' x' U' F U R' F' R) (x z U R' U' R2 U R U') (z' y F R U R' U2 R' F R F' R U R' U R U' R' F') (U)
[XCross B|43(43) STM]: (x z) (R L D' B' F2 R2 U' F) (z' y' R U R') (y' F U2 F' U R U R') (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' r U2 R' U' R U' r') (U2)
[XCross B|43(32) STM]: (x z) (L D' R B' F2 R2 F U') (z' y2 R' U' R F' U' F) (y2 z U' R2 U R' F R F') (z' U R' U2 R U' R' U R) (R' U' R U R' U' R y R U2 R' F' U2 F) (U')
[XCross B|43(42) STM]: (x2) (F D' R' U2 B2 L' D' U) (x' y U R' U2 R F' U' F) (y2 R U2 R' U R U R') (y z R U R2 U' R U R' U') (z' y' r U2 R' U' R U' r2 U2 R U R' U r)
[XCross B|43(43) STM]: (x z) (L D' R B' F2 R2 U' F) (z' y' R U R') (y' F U2 F' R U' R') (y2 x' F R' F R F2 U F U') (x y' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F') (U)
[XCross B|45(38) STM]: (x2) (R L' U L D2 F' U' R2) (x' y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (y R' U2 R L U2 L' U' R' U' R) (y2 U' R U R') (R U' R' U' R' U' F' U F U2 R2 U R2 U R) (U)
[XCross B|39(39) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 B' F2 D R') (z' F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y U R U' R') (y R U2 R' F' U' F) (y2 R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U' R U R') (U)
[XCross B|49(49) STM]: (x z2) (D U L' F R2 B' F2 R') (z2 x' F2 R' F R F2 U' F U) (x y U' L U2 L' U R U R') (y' z F R' F' R2 U' R' U) (z' y' r U r' U2 r U2 r' R U' R' U' R U R' r U r') (U)
[XCross B|41(40) STM]: (x y') (D' B' L' R F R2 U2 L) (y x' U F U') (x z U' R2 U F' R' F) (R F R2 F' R U' R' U) (z' y' R' U' R' F' R U R2 U' R' U' F U R U R') (U2)
[XCross B|43(43) STM]: (x y') (D' L' B' R F R2 U2 L) (y2 F' U' F U' R U R') (y' F U' F' R U R') (y' U R U2 R' U R U' R') (y r' D' R U R' D R2 U R' U2 R U r R2)
[XCross B|45(45) STM]: (x z2) (U L' D F R2 B' F2 R') (z2 y2 R' U' R F' U' F) (y2 R' U' R F U F') (U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (y' R U R D r' U r R' U R D' R2 U R U R') (U')
[XCross B|38(38) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 B' F2 R' D) (z' R' F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y2 R U' R' U2 F U' F') (R U2 R' F' U' F) (y2 R' U' R U y r U R' U' M) (U)
[XCross B|42(42) STM]: (x y') (D' B' L R F R2 U2 L) (y R' U' R U2 R U' R') (y2 R' U' R F U F') (U R' U' R) (y R U R' U' R U' R' U' F R U R' U' R' F' R) (U')
[XCross B|43(41) STM]: (x z) (L D' B' F2 R2 F U' R') (R F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' x' F R' F R F2 U' F U) (x R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y2 F D R' U R U' R D' F' R U' R') (U)
[XCross B|43(43) STM]: (x z) (L D' R' B' F2 R2 U' F) (z' y2 U R U' R') (y2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R) (y' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R') (y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' F' U F R)
[XCross B|47(46) STM]: (x z) (R' L D' B' F2 R2 F U') (R F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y R' U2 R F' U F U' F' U' F) (U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R) (y2 F U R' F R F' R' U' R F' R' U R) (U')
[XCross B|40(40) STM]: (x z) (R2 L D' F U' B' U' F2) (z' R' U2 R U L' U' L) (y U' R U2 R' U R U' R') (y R U R' U2 F' U' F) (y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (U)
[XCross B|39(39) STM]: (x z) (L D' R' B' F2 R2 F U') (z' y R' U2 R) (y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (z R F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' R' D R2 U' F U R U' R' F' R2 D' R) (U)
[XCross B|52(51) STM]: (x z) (L D' R2 F U' B' U' F2) (z' U2 R' U' R L' U' L) (U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R)
[XCross B|48(46) STM]: (x z) (R' L D' B' F2 R2 U' F) (z' U' R' U2 R U F U F') (y F' U2 F R' U' R) (y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R) (R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross B|45(45) STM]: (x z) (L D' B' F2 R2 F R' U') (F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y R U2 R' U2 R U2 R') (y U R U2 R' U F' U' F) (y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U F U R U2 R') (U')
[XCross B|50(50) STM]: (x y') (D' L B' R F R2 U2 L) (y U' F' U2 F R' U2 R) (y2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (y2 U' F' U' F U R U R') (y' R' F R U R' U' F' U R r U r' R U R' U' r U' r') (U')
[XCross B|44(44) STM]: (x z) (L D' F U' B' U' F2 R2) (z' y2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (y2 x' F R' F R F2 U' F U) (R' F R U F U') (x y F U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' F' R U R' U' R') (U)
[XCross B|40(40) STM]: (x z2) (U L' D' F R2 B' F2 R') (z2 y R' U2 R) (y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (z U' R U F R F') (z' y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' r U2 R' U' R U' r') (U)
[XCross B|41(41) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 F2 D' B' R') (z' F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y U2 F' U F R' U' R) (y' R' U R U R' U' R) (r U2 R' U' r' R2 U R' U' r U' r') (U2)
[XCross B|45(44) STM]: (x2) (F U L2 U' R' D' U' L') (x' y2 R' U R U R' U' R) (R U' R' U' F U2 F') (y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R) (y M U R U R' U R U2 R2 F2 r U r' F r)
[XCross B|48(48) STM]: (x y') (D' B' U' R F R2 U2 L) (R U R' U R U R') (y x' R F2 R' F U F U') (x F' U' F U R U R' F' U' F) (y2 R U R' F R' F' R U R U' R' U F' U F) (U)
[XCross B|38(38) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 B' F2 R' D') (z' R F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y2 R U' R' U2 F U' F') (R U2 R' F' U' F) (y2 R' U' R U y r U R' U' M) (U)
[XCross B|46(46) STM]: (x2) (R U L D2 F' U' R2 U') (x' F U F' R U R') (y R' U2 R U L U L') (y U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (y R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U' F R U R' U' F') (U2)
[XCross B|46(46) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 B' F2 D' R') (z' F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' x' F2 R' F R F2 U' F U) (x y U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F) (R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R') (U)
[XCross B|43(39) STM]: (x z2) (D' U L' F R2 B' F2 R') (z' R F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y2 U' R U' R' U' F U2 F') (R U' R' U R U R') (R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 L' U R U' M' x')
[XCross B|49(47) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 F2 R B' R') (z2 x' F' R' F R F U' F2 U) (x y2 R' U R U' L' U' L R' U R) (y' U' F' U' F R U R') (R' U F' U' F R U R2 D' R U R' D R U R)
[XCross B|48(48) STM]: (x z) (L D' F2 R2 B' R2 F U') (F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y U' F' U2 F U' R U R') (y' z R' U R U' R U R U') (z' y R U2 R' U' R2 D R' U R D' R2 U2 M' U R U' r') (U')
[XCross B|46(45) STM]: (x z) (L D' R2 B' F2 R2 U' F) (z' U' R' U R L' U L) (U' R' U2 R U2 L U L') (y U2 F' U' F R U R') (y' r U R' U' r' U2 R U R' U R U' R U' R') (U')
[XCross B|45(45) STM]: (x z) (L D' F2 R2 B' R2 U' F) (z' y2 U' R U R') (y' U2 R U R') (y2 F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U' F) (y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F' U R) (U2)
[XCross B|53(53) STM]: (x z) (L D' R2 B' F2 R2 F U') (z' y2 U2 R U' R' U2 F U' F') (y2 z R U' R U F R F') (z' y2 F' U F R U' R' U2 R U R') (y2 r U r' R U R' U' R U R' U' r U' r' F R U R' U' F')
[XCross B|42(41) STM]: (x z) (R2 L D' B' F2 R2 U' F) (z' U' R' U R L' U L) (U R' U' R L U' L') (y R U R' U' R U2 R') (y2 R' F' U' F U R2 U2 R' U2 R' F R F')
[XCross B|46(45) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 B' F R' F) (z2 y2 F U2 F' U R U R') (y2 x' U F U' R' F R U F U') (x y' U' R U2 R' U R U R') (y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 F' r U R' U' r') (U2)
[XCross B|43(43) STM]: (x z) (L D' B' F2 R2 U' F R2) (z' y' U' R U R' U2 R U R') (y' F U F' U2 R U R') (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (y l' U' L U l F' L' U' L' U L F) (U')
[XCross B|46(43) STM]: (x z) (R2 L D' B' F2 R2 F U') (z' x' F R' F R F' L F L') (x z R F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y U' F' U2 F U' R U R') (R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U F' U' F U' F')
[XCross B|50(50) STM]: (x z) (L D' B' F2 R2 F R2 U') (F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' x' F R' F R F' L F L') (x y F' U' F U2 F' U2 F U' R U R') (y F R U' R' U R U R' F' U R' U' F' U F R) (U')
[XCross B|47(47) STM]: (x y') (D' B' L2 R F R2 U2 L) (y x' F R' F' R U F U') (x U R U' R' U' F' U F) (y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R') (y2 L' U R U' L U R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R') (U')
[XCross B|43(41) STM]: (x z) (L D' B' F2 R2 F U' R2) (R2 F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' x' F R' F R F2 U' F U) (x R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y2 F D R' U R U' R D' F' R U' R') (U)
[XCross B|44(44) STM]: (x z2) (D2 U L' F R2 B' F2 R') (z2 y2 U2 R U' R' U2 F U' F') (y2 z R U' R U F R F') (R' U R U' R U R U') (z' y R U' R2 U' F' U F R U2 R U' R') (U)
[XCross B|38(38) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 B' F2 R' D2) (z' R2 F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y2 R U' R' U2 F U' F') (R U2 R' F' U' F) (y2 R' U' R U y r U R' U' M) (U)
[XCross B|43(42) STM]: (x z2) (U L' F R2 F2 D2 B' R') (z' F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' U R' U' R L U' L') (y R U R' U' R U2 R') (R' F R U R' U' F' U F' r U R U' r' F)
[XXCross R|38(38) STM]: (z x) (U2 L B' R2 D2 R' U R2 F) (x' y' F U F' R' U' R) (y' F' U' F U' R U R') (y2 F' U F U' R U' R' U' R U R' F R' F' R) (U2)
[XCross R|46(46) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R D' F R' F2) (x' R' U R U' R U R') (U' R' U R U R' U2 R) (z R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U') (z' y' r U2 R2 F R F' U' R U' r' F R U R' U' F')
[XCross R|40(38) STM]: (z) (U' R' U' F B' D' L2) (x' U' F' U R' F R) (x y2 U R' U' R) (R U' R' F' U2 F) (y' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U' F U R U' R' F' R')
[XCross R|38(36) STM]: (z y') (U2 B' L' D' R2 F2 R2) (U R' U' R) (y R' U' R L' U' L) (R' U R U2 R' U' R) (y' R' D R2 U' F U R U' R' F' R2 D' R) (U')
[XCross R|44(44) STM]: (z x') (R U' R2 F' U' B' L') (x y' R U' R' F U F') (y U2 F U' F' R' U' R) (y' R U' R' U2 R U' R') (y r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' U' R' U F z') (U2)
[XCross R|37(37) STM]: (z x2) (F R F' R2 F' U' L') (x2 U R U R' F U2 F') (U' R' U' R) (x' R F R') (x y' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' F U R2 U' F' R' U R) (U2)
[XCross R|45(45) STM]: (z x) (R' D' R' U' R F R' F2) (x2 U' F' U R' F R) (x z R' F' R2 F U R U') (z' U2 R U R' F' U' F) (y' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' F' U2 F R U2 R') (U')
[XCross R|43(42) STM]: (U F' U2 R L' U' R2 U') (z R' U R U' L U L') (R' U' R U2 F' U2 F) (y U' R U2 R') (y F R' F' R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R') (U)
[XCross R|45(45) STM]: (z) (F' D' U' F' R' U' L2 F) (y' R U' R' U2 R U' R') (y x' F U' F U R' F R) (x z R U R U') (z' y R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (U2)
[XCross R|42(38) STM]: (z x) (R U' R2 F R' F2 B' R2) (x' U R U' R' L U L') (y' R' U' R) (y2 R U' R' U R U R') (R U R' U' F' U' F R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R') (U)
[XCross R|48(45) STM]: (z x) (R' F R2 F U D2 F L') (x' y U2 F' U' F U R U' R') (y2 R' U' R U' R U2 R') (y U' R U R' U' R U2 R') (R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 F R' F' R U2 R U' R') (U')
[XCross R|44(43) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R D' F B' R' F2) (x' R' U R U' R U R') (y2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (y2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y' r U r' U2 F R U R' U' F' R U' M' U' r')
[XCross R|44(44) STM]: (z2) (L' F' U' R' D' R' U2 F) (z' y' R U' R' F' U' F) (y x' F2 U' F U R' F R) (x z R' U R2 U' R U R U') (z' F R U R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U' F') (U)
[XCross R|40(40) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R B' D' F R' F2) (x' y' F U F' R' U' R) (y2 U' R' U' R F' U' F) (U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y2 M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M) (U')
[XCross R|43(42) STM]: (z2) (R' D' R2 F R F B' L') (z' x' U' F U R' F R) (x y2 U' R U' R' U R U R') (y U' F' U' F U R U' R') (r U R U' r' y r2 D r' U' r D' r2) (U2)
[XCross R|47(47) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R B D' F R' F2) (x2 U' F U R' F R) (x F' U' F U' R U R') (z R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U') (z' y' R U R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R U2 R' F R F') (U2)
[XCross R|38(37) STM]: (z x) (R' D' R2 U' R2 F R' F2) (x' y' U R' U' R) (y x' U' F U R' F R) (x y2 R U' R' F' U2 F) (F R U R2 U' R F' U' R' U F' U F R)
[XCross R|49(48) STM]: (z x2) (B F U R' F' R' L' U2) (x2 R U2 R' U F' U' F) (y' L U2 L' F' U2 F R U2 R') (y R' U R U2 R' U' R) (R U R' U' R' F R F' U F R' F' R U R U' R') (U)
[XCross R|44(44) STM]: (z y') (U' B' U' R' L' U' R2 D') (y x' L' F2 L F R' F R) (x y' R U' R' U' F U F') (y z U' R U R' F R F') (z' r' U' r R' U' R U r2 D' r U r' D r2) (U2)
[XCross R|37(37) STM]: (z x2) (F R' U2 B U2 F' U' L') (x2 y' U' R' U' R) (y R' U' R F U F') (y R U2 R' F' U' F) (y2 R' U' F' U F2 R U R' U' F' U R) (U)
[XCross R|43(42) STM]: (z x2) (R F' R B' R F' U' L') (x2 z R F R F' R' U' R' U) (U R U' R2 U R U') (z' y F' U' F U R U' R') (y R' F' U F U' R U R2 F R F' R) (U)
[XCross R|40(39) STM]: (z x) (D' R2 U' R D' F R' F2) (x' y' U R' U' R) (y' F U' F' R U R') (y' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (R' F' U' F U R U R U R' U' R' F R F')
[XCross R|47(47) STM]: (z') (F U' F2 R' F L' F2 R) (z2 y R U2 R' U' L' U' L) (y F U2 F' U R U R') (y' U' R U' R' U R U R') (y R U R' U r' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U r U2 R') (U')
[XCross R|46(46) STM]: (z x2) (F R' F' U' L' U2 R' U2) (x2 y' U' R' U' R) (U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R') (y2 U R U' R' U' F' U' F) (y2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross R|39(39) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R B2 D' F R' F2) (x' y' U R' U' R) (y R' U' R U' R' U' R) (y2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (y2 R' U R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' F' R) (U')
[XCross R|45(44) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R D' F R' F2 B2) (x' F' U F U2 R' U R) (F' U2 F U' R U R') (y2 R U R' F' U F R U R') (y M' U R U' r' U R U R' U y' R' U R) (U)
[XCross R|43(43) STM]: (z x2) (F R2 B' R F' U R' U2) (x2 z R' F' R2 F U R U') (z' y' R' U' R U R' U' R) (y x' F2 R' F R F2 U F U') (x r' U' R U' R' U R U M' U' R' U R)
[XCross R|44(43) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R D' F B2 R' F2) (x' R' U R U' R U R') (R' U2 R) (y2 U F' U2 F U' R U R') (y2 R U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R U' y R U2 R' U' F') (U')
[XCross R|45(44) STM]: (z2) (R' D' R' F B' L' U2 R2) (z' y U' R U R' F' U' F) (y' z R F R2 F' U R2 U') (R U' R' U R' F R F') (z' x' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F2 R U' R' U2 x) (U')
[XCross R|45(45) STM]: (z x) (D2 R2 U' R D' F R' F2) (x' R U R' U' R' U' R) (y' U' R' U' R F U' F') (y F' U2 F U2 R U R') (y2 R2 U' R U R U R' U' R' F' U F R U' R) (U')
[XCross R|40(40) STM]: (z2) (F L' R2 U' F' R2 D' U') (z' x' L' F L F R F R') (x y U2 R U R') (y' z R2 F R F' R2 F R' F') (z' y2 R2 U' R2 F R' F' U' R' U R' U R2) (U2)
[XCross R|43(42) STM]: (z x2) (L' F R' L F' U R' U2) (x2 F' U' F R' U2 R) (F' U2 F R U R') (z R2 U' R U R' U' R' U) (z' y r' U' r U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 r' U r)
[XCross R|46(46) STM]: (z2) (R2 F L' U' F' R2 D' U') (z' y' R U R' U2 R' U' R) (y R' U' R U' R' U' R) (y' U R U2 R' U R U' R') (y2 R' U' R F R F' R U R' U' M' U R' U' r') (U)
[XCross R|47(46) STM]: (z x2) (F R' B F' U2 F' U L') (x2 U' F U F' R' U R) (F' U F U2 R U R') (z R U' R' U F R F') (z' y R U R2 F R F' r U2 r' U' F' U F U r U r') (U')
[XCross R|44(44) STM]: (z x') (R U' R2 F' U' B' F' L') (x y2 F' U F R U R') (y2 U' F U' F' R' U' R) (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (y R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' F U R U' F' R') (U)
[XCross R|48(48) STM]: (z x') (R U' R2 F' U' B' L' F') (x y2 F U F' R U R') (y2 U2 F U' F' R' U' R) (z U' R' U R F R F' U' R' U) (z' y F R U2 R' F U F' R U' R' U2 y' R U2 R' U R') (U')
[XCross R|46(46) STM]: (z x') (R U' R2 F' U' B' L' F) (x y' U' R U' R' F U F') (y U2 F U' F' R' U' R) (y' R U' R' U2 R U' R') (y r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' U' R' U F z') (U2)
[XCross R|46(45) STM]: (z x') (R U' R2 F' U' B' F L') (x U2 F U' F' R' U' R) (z R U' R U R2 F R F') (z' y2 R U R' U' F' U' F R U R') (y' r' U' r U' R' U R F' r' U r F) (U')
[XCross R|47(46) STM]: (z x2) (F R F' R2 B F' U' L') (x2 U' F U F' R' U R) (F' U F U2 R U R') (z R U' R' U F R F') (z' y R U R2 F R F' r U2 r' U' F' U F U r U r') (U')
[XCross R|45(45) STM]: (z') (F B U' R D2 R2 F' L') (z2 R' U R U2 F U F') (R' U2 R U R' U' R) (U' R U2 R' U R U R') (y r U' r' U R U R' U R U2 R' U r U r')
[XCross R|48(48) STM]: (z2) (R D' R B' L' U' R2 U') (z' F' U' F U R U' R') (U R' U' R U R' U2 R) (y' U' R U' R' U F' U' F) (y R U R' U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U F R U' R')
[XCross R|46(46) STM]: (z x2) (R2 D2 L' U' R F L U') (x2 y L U L' R' U' R) (y2 U' R U R' F' U' F) (y U2 R U R' F' U' F) (y' r R2 U' R U' r' U2 r U' R U R' U' r' F R F') (U')
[XCross R|45(45) STM]: (z x2) (F R F' R2 F' U' L' D') (x L' F2 L F R' F R) (x F U' F' R U' R') (z R2 F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' U R) (U)
[XCross R|37(37) STM]: (z x') (U R U' R2 U' B' L' F) (x R U R' F U2 F') (U' R' U' R) (x' R F R') (x y' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' F U R2 U' F' R' U R) (U2)
[XCross R|39(36) STM]: (z y') (U2 B' L' D' R2 F2 R2 U') (U2 R' U' R) (y R' U' R L' U' L) (R' U R U2 R' U' R) (y' R' D R2 U' F U R U' R' F' R2 D' R) (U')
[XCross R|45(44) STM]: (z y2) (R U L' R B2 F' R2 D') (y2 z U R U' F' R2 F) (R F R' F' U R U') (F R2 F' R U' R' U) (z' y' r D' r2 U' r U r' U r U r' U2 r U' r D r')
[XCross R|42(42) STM]: (z x2) (F R F' R2 B2 F' U' L') (x R' F R) (x F U' F' R U' R') (z R2 F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F') (U')
[XCross R|46(45) STM]: (z y2) (R F U2 L' F' R' D' R') (y2 R' U' R L' U' L) (F' U F R' U2 R) (U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (y F R U' R' U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F') (U')
[XCross R|38(36) STM]: (z y') (U2 B' L' D' R2 F2 R2 U) (R' U' R) (y R' U' R L' U' L) (R' U R U2 R' U' R) (y' R' D R2 U' F U R U' R' F' R2 D' R) (U')
[XCross R|44(44) STM]: (z x2) (F R' F R2 F2 R2 U' L') (x2 U R U R' F U2 F') (y R U' R' U L' U' L) (U' R U' R' U' F' U F) (R' U' F' U F U' R F R' U R U' F') (U2)
[XCross R|44(44) STM]: (z y2) (F L' F' R2 B2 R2 D' R') (y2 F' U' F U R' U' R) (y' F' U' F U R U' R') (y U R U2 R' U F' U' F) (y F R U R' U' F' R' U2 R U R' U R) (U')
[XCross R|44(43) STM]: (z y') (L B' L' D' F2 R2 F R2) (y F U F' R' U2 R) (U R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R') (R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F')
[XCross R|48(48) STM]: (z y2) (R2 F L' B2 F' R2 D' R') (y2 F' U' F U R' U' R) (y' U' F' U' F U R U' R') (y U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (y2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F2 r U r' F U R) (U2)
[XCross R|42(42) STM]: (z y') (U2 B' L' D' R2 F2 R2 U2) (y R' U' R) (U' R U R' F' U' F) (z R2 F R2 F' R U' R' U) (z' r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r' U2 M' U M) (U2)
[XCross R|44(44) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R D' F R' F2 B') (x2 U' F U R F R') (x y2 R U2 R' U2 F U F') (y2 z R' U R2 U' R' U R U') (z' y F' r U R' U' r' F R U R' F' U' F U R)
[XCross R|45(45) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R D' F R' F2 B) (x2 F2 U' F U R F R') (x y2 R U2 R' U2 F U F') (y2 z R' U R2 U' R' U R U') (z' y F' r U R' U' r' F R U R' F' U' F U R)
[XCross R|46(46) STM]: (z x) (R2 U' R D' F B R' F2) (x' R' U R U' R U R') (y U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (U2 R' U R) (y R U R' U' R' F R F' R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R) (U')
[XCross R|42(41) STM]: (z2) (L' F' U' R' D' R' F U2) (z' U2 R' U' R L' U L) (y2 U2 R U2 R' F U2 F') (y2 z R2 U R U') (z' y R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' F' U F U' R)
[XCross R|46(46) STM]: (z x') (R U' R2 F' U' B' F2 L') (x U F U' F' R' U' R) (z U' R2 U F R2 F' U R2 U') (z' y' U R U2 R' U' R U R') (y2 R' U' R U' R' U R F U' R' U2 R U F')
[XCross R|48(47) STM]: (z) (U' R' U' F B' D' L2 U') (R' U R U2 R' U' R) (y2 U' F' U F R' U' R) (F' U F U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R') (y M' U R U' r' U' R2 D r' U' r D' R' U2 R')
[XCross R|46(46) STM]: (z x') (R U' R2 F' U' B' L' F2) (x z R2 F R' F' U R U') (z' U2 F U' F' R' U' R) (y' R U' R' U2 R U' R') (y r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' U' R' U F z') (U2)
[XCross R|44(43) STM]: (z2) (R' D' R' F B' L' U2 R) (z' x' U F U' R' F' R) (x z R F R2 F' U R2 U') (R U' R' U R' F R F') (z' x' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F2 R U' R' U2 x) (U')
[XCross R|43(42) STM]: (z) (F' D' U' F' R' U' F L2) (y2 R U R') (y2 U' R' U' R L' U L) (y R U2 R' U R U' R') (y2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R) (U')
[XCross R|48(47) STM]: (z x2) (R2 B U' R L' F' U' F) (x2 y' U' F U F' R' U' R) (U' R U' R' F U F') (R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U' F) (y' F U R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R') (U')
[XCross L|48(48) STM]: (z' x') (L' R2 F R U' L' D' L') (x y2 R U R' F U F') (U R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y U' R U2 R' U R U R') (y' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' F' U' F R U R' U2 R) (U')
[XCross L|49(48) STM]: (z' x) (F' R2 B F L2 R U' D') (x' y U2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (y' z R F' R2 F R U R U') (z' y' U R' U R U' R' U' R) (R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' y R' F R U' R' F' R)
[XCross L|45(45) STM]: (z' y') (U' D2 R2 L F R' B2 D2) (y z R2 D' R2 D R2 U R U') (z' L' U L U R' U' R) (z R2 F R2 F' U' R2 U) (z' y2 R' U2 F' U2 F R' F R F' U R U' R' U R)
[XCross L|40(40) STM]: (z' y) (U' R' F2 L' R2 B' D2 R) (y' U R' U' R) (y2 F' U' F U' R U R') (y2 z R' U' R2 U R U' R' U) (z' y2 F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R') (U2)
[XCross L|39(38) STM]: (z' y) (U' R' F2 R2 B' L' D2 R) (y' U R' U' R) (z U R U' R F R' F') (z' y2 U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F) (F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F') (U2)
[XCross L|51(50) STM]: (z' x') (F R D2 U2 R2 D U L2) (R' F R F U' F2 U) (F R' F R F2 U F U') (x R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y2 R' F R F' r U R' U' R U2 R' U2 r' F R F') (U2)
[XCross L|45(44) STM]: (z' x2) (F U R2 U2 L' B2 U' R) (x2 z F' R F U R2 U') (z' U' R U' R' U R' U2 R) (U R U' R' F' U' F) (F R' F' R U R U' R' U r' U2 R U R' U r)
[XCross L|51(50) STM]: (z' x') (F L2 R D U R2 D2 U2) (R' F R F U' F2 U) (F R' F R F2 U F U') (x R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y2 R' F R F' r U R' U' R U2 R' U2 r' F R F') (U2)
[XCross L|50(50) STM]: (z2) (L U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F' B) (z y U' F U2 F' U' R' U' R) (y' R U2 R' U' R U R') (y U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R') (y2 F R U' R' U R U R' F' U R U R' U' R' F R F') (U')
[XCross L|44(41) STM]: (z' y) (U F L' R D2 R2 B2 F2) (U2 R' U' R) (F' U2 F R U2 R') (y' U R U R' F' U F R U R') (R' F' U' F U' R U R' F U R U' R' F' R) (U')
[XCross L|49(49) STM]: (z' x2) (R' D U2 F R U2 F' L2) (x2 U2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (y2 R U R' U' R U R') (y2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y2 r U' r' U' r U r' U' R U' R' U F' U2 F) (U)
[XCross L|40(40) STM]: (z' x) (F' R2 B F L2 U' R D') (x' y' U' R' U' R F U' F') (y x' F U F' U' R F R') (x U' R' U R U2 R' U R) (M F U R U' R' F' U' M') (U')
[XCross L|44(44) STM]: (z' y2) (L' U' F' R U2 R2 B2 F) (y2 z U' R U R2 U' R' U) (z' y' U R' U R U' R' U' R) (y' R U R' U2 F' U' F) (R U2 R' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2 R') (U)
[XCross L|39(39) STM]: (z' y') (U' L' F B2 R' L2 F' D2) (y' F U2 F' R U' R') (y2 U' F U2 F' R' U' R) (z F R2 F' R2 U' R' U) (z' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F')
[XCross L|44(44) STM]: (z' x') (L' F R U' L' R2 D' L') (R' F2 R F2 U' F U) (x y' R U R' U2 R U R') (y R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y R U2 R2 F R U2 F' U' R F U' F' U2 R') (U)
[XCross L|45(44) STM]: (z' y2) (U' F' R2 L2 F2 R' B' D2) (F U2 F' R U' R') (F U2 F' R' U' R) (y2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U R) (r U' R' U2 r U' R' U2 r U' r' U r U M' R') (U')
[XCross L|44(44) STM]: (z' y') (U' B2 L F U2 R' F D2) (y R' U R U' L U L') (U' R' U2 R U' L' U' L) (y U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F) (y' F' U' F r U r' R U2 R' U r U r')
[XCross L|53(53) STM]: (z' y) (U B2 F' R2 U2 L' U2 R2) (y' x' R' F R F2 U' F U) (x y U' R U2 R' U F' U' F) (y' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U2 F U F') (U2)
[XCross L|42(42) STM]: (z2) (L D2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 F2) (z x' R' F R F U' F2 U) (x F' U2 F R' U2 R) (y' R' U2 R U' R' U R) (F R U R' U' F' L' U R U' L U R') (U')
[XCross L|43(42) STM]: (R' F U' R2 B U' F' U' D') (R2 F R2 F' U R U') (z' U R' U' R L' U L) (U' R' U R) (y' r U R' U' r' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross L|41(41) STM]: (z' y2) (U2 L' U R' F U2 R' B' R') (y2 U' F U2 F' R' U' R) (y2 R' U' R) (y' R' U2 R U R' U' R) (y r' U2 R U R' U r U2 R' U' F' U F R) (U)
[XCross L|47(47) STM]: (z) (R' U B D R' U' R' L' F') (z' U R U' R2 F R F') (z' x' F R' F R U F U') (x y2 R U' R' U' F' U' F) (r U r' U R U' R' U R' F R F' U' r U' r') (U2)
[XCross L|45(45) STM]: (z' x') (L' F R U' L' R2 F D' L') (x y R U2 R' U R U R') (y2 U' R U' R' F U F') (R U R' U' R U R') (y2 R U R' U R U2 R2 F' r U R U' r' F) (U')
[XCross L|39(38) STM]: (D' R F' U2 R F' L U L') (z' U2 R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 R U' R') (y R U R' U' R U R') (R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U' R) (U2)
[XCross L|44(44) STM]: (z' x') (L' F R U' L' R2 D' F' L') (x y F' U2 F R' U2 R) (y' F U2 F' U' R' U' R) (y' R U R' U' R U R') (y r' U' R U' R' U2 r U' F R U R' U' F') (U)
[XCross L|49(49) STM]: (z' x') (L' R2 F R U' L' F D' L') (x y' R U2 R' U R U R') (y' R U' R' U R U R') (y2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R) (y F R U R' U' r U r' U' R U' R' U' r U r' F') (U)
[XCross L|47(47) STM]: (z' x') (L' F R U' L' R2 D' F L') (x y2 U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F) (R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (y2 x' R' F R F2 R' F R) (x y' R' U2 R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 U R U' R' U R)
[XCross L|46(46) STM]: (z' x') (L' R2 F R U' L' D' F L') (U F U') (x y2 U R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y U' R U2 R' U R U R') (y' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' F' U' F R U R' U2 R) (U')
[XCross L|43(43) STM]: (z' x') (L' F R U' L' R2 D' F2 L') (x R' U' R U2 R' U' R) (y2 R U' R' F' U2 F) (R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (y' R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R2) (U')
[XCross L|44(42) STM]: (z' y2) (U2 L' U R' F R' U2 B' R2) (y2 U' R' U R L' U L) (L U L' U2 R' U' R) (y U R' U2 R U' R' U R) (y r' R U R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 r) (U2)
[XCross L|48(48) STM]: (z) (B' L' F D2 U F R2 U' F) (z2 U R U R' F U2 F') (x' U' F U R F2 R') (x y2 U F' U F U2 R U R') (y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U R' F' U2 F R U' R' U' R') (U)
[XCross L|47(46) STM]: (z' y2) (R' F' L' U' F2 U2 R' B' R') (y2 x' R' F R L' F L) (x y R' U' R U2 F' U' F) (y' z R U R' U' R' U R2 U') (z' y2 R' U R' F' U2 F U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R2) (U')
[XCross L|41(41) STM]: (R' U F U' R2 U2 F' B2 D') (z' y' U R U R') (y U' R' U R U2 R' U R) (y2 U' R U R' U F' U' F) (y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R) (U2)
[XCross L|45(45) STM]: (z2) (L U' L' R2 F B R' F R') (z U' R U2 R' F U F') (x' R F2 R' U F U') (x U R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y r U R' U' r' F R F' R' U2 R U R' U R) (U)
[XCross L|38(38) STM]: (z' x') (L' R2 F R U' L' D' L' F2) (x y2 R' U2 R F' U F) (U R' U' R F U2 F') (y R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R') (U')
[XCross L|48(47) STM]: (z' y2) (U2 L' U R' F R' B' U2 R2) (y2 U' R' U R L' U L) (y U2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (y R U' R' U F' U' F R U R') (F R U R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U' F') (U2)
[XCross L|46(43) STM]: (z' x') (L' R2 F R U' L' D' F2 L') (x y2 R' U' R F U F') (F' U' F U' R U R') (R' U' R U' R' U' R) (R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' R U R' U' R' F R F') (U2)
[XCross L|47(47) STM]: (z') (L' R2 U R B' L' F2 L' F) (y R U R' U L U2 L') (y' x' U' F U R' F R) (x y2 U R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y' R' U' R U' R' U' F' U' F R U2 R2 F R F' U R) (U2)
[XCross L|40(40) STM]: (z2) (B U2 R' F D' L' F R' U) (z x' R' F R F R F R') (x R' U2 R U' R' U' R) (y2 U R U' R') (y R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F R F')
[XCross L|52(52) STM]: (z' y2) (R2 U D2 R' U2 R' F L' B) (y2 L U' L' U' R' U' R) (U R U R' U2 R U' R') (y2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y' R' U R U R2 D' R U R' r U r' D R U R) (U2)
[XCross L|39(38) STM]: (z) (F2 D' R' U R2 F' U' L' U') (z' R2 F R F') (z' y U L' U2 L R' U R) (y' x' R F R') (x y R U R' U R' F R2 U R' U' F' U R U R') (U2)
[XCross L|46(44) STM]: (z' y2) (R2 U R' U2 D2 R' F L' B) (y2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (y R U2 R' U' R U R') (R' U R U R' U' R) (y' F U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' U2 F') (U')
[XCross L|44(44) STM]: (z' y2) (R2 U D2 R' U2 R' L' B F) (y2 U' F' U' F R' U' R) (x' R F R') (x y U2 R' U' R) (y' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' F R F') (U)
[XCross L|53(47) STM]: (R U2 D' F' R2 F B2 R2 F') (z' x' U F U' F U' F U) (F R' F2 R F' U F U') (x R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (R U R' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F') (U)
[XCross L|46(46) STM]: (z') (R2 U L R B' L2 F L' F') (U2 F' U2 F R U2 R') (y2 R U R' F U F') (U R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y R U2 R' U R U R' F R' F' R2 U2 R2 F R F') (U')
[XCross L|44(44) STM]: (z' y2) (L' U' F' R U2 R' B2 R' F) (y' F U2 F' U' R' U' R) (y R' U' R) (y2 F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F) (y' R' F R U R' U' F' U R F R U R' U' F') (U)
[XCross L|39(38) STM]: (z' y') (U' R2 L F R' U D' R2 D') (y L U' L' U R' U' R) (y2 F' U F R U R') (y2 z U' R' U R2 U' R U) (z' R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R') (U)
[XCross L|42(42) STM]: (z) (R2 B L' F' D U F' R' U') (z2 y' R U R' U R' U' R) (y z U' R U F R F') (z' y R' U' R) (y' F R' F' R U2 r' F R F' r U' R' U R U2 R') (U')
[XCross L|40(39) STM]: (z' y2) (U' B F' R' F U2 R2 B' L') (y2 x' R' F R U' F' U) (x y R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y' z R' F R2 F' R U' R' U) (z' y2 F R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' F')
[XCross L|39(37) STM]: (z' y2) (R' L' U' F' R U2 R2 B' F) (y2 R U' R' U' L' U' L) (y R' U' R) (y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R') (R2 D' r U r' D R2 U y R U2 R') (U')
[XCross L|52(52) STM]: (z' y') (U' B2 L F U2 R' U F D2) (y U F U2 F' U' R' U' R) (y2 F' U2 F R' U' R) (y2 z U R' U' R U R2 U' R U R' U') (z' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U R' U' F') (U')
[XCross L|44(43) STM]: (z' y2) (U' B' U2 F R' U2 D2 R' F) (y U R U R') (y' R U R' F U F') (U' F' U2 F U' R U R') (y' R' U R U' R' U R U' R2 F R F2 U' F U2 R) (U')
[XCross L|47(45) STM]: (z' y2) (R' F' L' U' F2 R' U2 B' R2) (y2 x' R' F R L' F L) (x R' U' R U R' U' R) (y2 U R U' R' U' F' U' F) (F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f') (U2)
[XCross L|46(46) STM]: (z' y2) (R' F' L' U' F2 R' B' U2 R2) (y2 R' U R U' L U L') (R' U R U2 R' U' R) (y' R U' R' F' U' F) (r U2 R' U' R U' r' U2 r U R' U' r' F R F') (U2)
[XCross L|38(37) STM]: (z' y2) (U' R2 U D2 L' U B' F' R2) (y2 U' F' U' F R' U' R) (y' R U R') (R' U' R) (y R' F' U' F R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2) (U2)
[XCross L|42(40) STM]: (z' y') (U B' U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R' L) (y2 U' R U R') (y2 U2 R U' R') (R' U' R U2 R' U R) (y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' F R U R' U' F' U R) (U)
[XCross L|41(40) STM]: (z' x') (L' U' R2 F' R F' U2 L' D') (R' F R L' F L) (x U L U L' U' R' U2 R) (y2 U' R U R') (y F' r U' r' F U2 F R U' R2 F R F') (U2)
[XCross L|44(43) STM]: (z' y2) (F U R U' B2 U2 R L' D2) (y2 R U' R' F' U' F) (y2 U' R U2 R' F' U2 F) (U' R' U R U' R' U' R) (r U' r' U' R U' R' F2 U F R' F R) (U2)
[XCross L|44(43) STM]: (R D' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F') (z' y L' U2 L R' U' R) (y2 R' U' R U' R' U' R) (y2 U' F' U2 F R U2 R') (r' U2 R U R' U r U r' F R F' r U R')
[XCross L|50(50) STM]: (z' y') (U B' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' L) (y R' U' R U2 L' U L) (y L' U L U R U R') (y' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y' M' U M U R U R' U R' F R F' r U2 r') (U)
[XCross L|42(41) STM]: (z' y') (D R2 U' D' L F R' D2 F') (y U' R' U R L' U L) (y2 F' U F R U R') (y' U R U R' U' F' U' F) (r' U' R U2 R' U2 r U2 r' U r) (U)
[XCross L|48(48) STM]: (z' y2) (U R2 F L' B' R' U2 R F2) (y' R' U' R U' R U2 R') (y' z R2 U R U') (z' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R') (y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R) (U2)
[XCross L|45(45) STM]: (z) (B D' F2 R L2 F U' R2 U') (z2 y U F' U' F R' U2 R) (y' R' U' R F U F') (y R U2 R' F' U2 F) (y F U R U' R' F' U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R) (U)
[XCross L|47(47) STM]: (z' y2) (U R2 F L' B' R' U2 F2 R) (y2 R' U' R U R' U2 R) (y2 U R U' R') (y2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R') (y r U2 R' U' R U' r' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R) (U')



*Next: U L2 D2 F2 U2 L U B2 U2 L' B2 D R' D2 B2 U D' L2 B2 R'*


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 30, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> *Next: U L2 D2 F2 U2 L U B2 U2 L' B2 D R' D2 B2 U D' L2 B2 R'*


z2 L' D' B2 R U2 L2 // cross (6)
U' L2 F' L2 F // 1st pair
U2 R' U R U' L U L' // 2nd pair (8)
U' F R2 F' R2 // 3rd pair (5)
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R2 U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2 U // Last cancelled into ZBLL
41 STM 

Next : D L' F' U' D2 L D B' R U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 1, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 L' D' B2 R U2 L2 // cross (6)
> U' L2 F' L2 F // 1st pair
> U2 R' U R U' L U L' // 2nd pair (8)
> U' F R2 F' R2 // 3rd pair (5)
> ...



x2
D' R D F B L' B' L // XArrow + misoriented edge (8)
R' U R U' R' U' R // p2 (16)
U2 F' U F // p3 (20)
U F U F' d R U' R' // p4 (28)
M U' M' // EO (31)
U' R' F r U R U' r' F // COLL (40)
M' B2 M B2 // L5EP (44)
U' // AUF (45)

NEXT: 
B R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 U F2 D' L B' U L B2 U2 L2 B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 U F2 D' L B' U L B2 U2 L2 B2


z2 y// inspection
R2 D' B2 R L // cross (5)
U2 L U L' // 1st pair (4)
U' r' U r U2' r' U' r // 2nd pair (8)
d R' U2 R2 U' R' // 3rd pair (6)
U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R // 4th pair + force T ZBLL
U' R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL
48 STM

Next : F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U' B' R' B' U B2 R D2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 8, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U' B' R' B' U B2 R D2


Funny Solve, 35 STM
L' R2 U2 L2 // Psuedo-Xcross
R' U' R U L' U2 L // Psuedo-Pair
E f R f' // Pair
E2 R U' R' F' U' F D2 // Psuedo-Pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 F' U' F U R // 1LLL


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 14, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Funny Solve, 35 STM
> L' R2 U2 L2 // Psuedo-Xcross
> R' U' R U L' U2 L // Psuedo-Pair
> E f R f' // Pair
> ...


whats next scramble?


----------



## Malakai81 (Feb 19, 2022)

Scramble : B2 F D2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U' R' D' L2 U' L' D' F2 D' B

x2 // Inspection
R' L' F U' L R' y' R2 L2' // Cross
U2' L' U L U' L' U L // 1st Pair
U2 L U' L' // 2nd Pair
U F' U F y U' L' U L F' L F L' // 3rd Pair
y U L' U' L U F' L F L' // 4th Pair
U2 F U R U' R' F' // 1st look OLL
U' L F R' F' L' F R F' // 2nd look OLL (Felt lazy Chameleon'd a Superman)
U2' R' F R B' R' F' R B // PLL (Bowtie for PLL skip) 3rd look OLL?
U2 // AUF

Can anyone tell me what this is called (besides bad) if anything?
I do this solve in 18.xx when 23.36 is my best.

Next Scramble : F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 U2 R B2 D' B R' D2 L' R U B R2 (csTimer WCA) best cross ever


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 19, 2022)

Malakai81 said:


> Scramble : B2 F D2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U' R' D' L2 U' L' D' F2 D' B
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> R' L' F U' L R' y' R2 L2' // Cross
> ...


This is a better solution (with 2 look OLL for your convenience.)
x2 R L F D R' L // Cross
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
L' R U' R' U L // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // 1st look OLL
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2nd look OLL
R U' R2 D' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R U R' // PLL



Malakai81 said:


> F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 U2 R B2 D' B R' D2 L' R U B R2


x2 D' // Cross
R' U R' F R L U L' U' F' R2 U2 R' // 3 pairs multislotting
L' U L U F U' F' // ZBLS
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // ZBLL
U // AUF
35 STM
33 STM with cancellation

Next : U F2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 R B2 L' D2 L2 B R' D L2 B L' F' U2


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 19, 2022)

Malakai81 said:


> Scramble : B2 F D2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U' R' D' L2 U' L' D' F2 D' B
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> R' L' F U' L R' y' R2 L2' // Cross
> ...


Good solution but you could possibly learn more efficient pairing techniques


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 19, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> This is a better solution (with 2 look OLL for your convenience.)
> x2 R L F D R' L // Cross
> U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
> L' R U' R' U L // 2nd pair
> ...


What is this solution? Tymon level solution!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 19, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> This is a better solution (with 2 look OLL for your convenience.)
> x2 R L F D R' L // Cross
> U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
> L' R U' R' U L // 2nd pair
> ...


z2 F' L B R2 D' L // Cross
L R' U2 R L' // Pair #1
L' U' L U' L' U L // Pair #2 (diag from pair 1 means this is slightly unoptimal for lookahead)
y L' U' L U' R' U' R // Pair #3
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // Pair #4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
// 62 STM yikes. Must've been a skill issue.

Next: R2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B F' L2 R' U' R2 F' R F2 L' U2 B'

*Also I find it funny that this is the CFOP example solve thread but it was started by a person called Mehta cuber...


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 24, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: R2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B F' L2 R' U' R2 F' R F2 L' U2 B'


*CFOP 50 STM*
z' y // inspection
L R D R' d L U L2' // orange xxcross (FL & FR)
U' R U' R' U L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
R U' R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U2') R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL 10
(R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') U2 // T

Next: B2 U2 D2 F U2 L' B D' F L2 U B2 U F2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP 50 STM*
> z' y // inspection
> L R D R' d L U L2' // orange xxcross (FL & FR)
> U' R U' R' U L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
> ...



x' y2 // CFCE, 49 STM
u L' E2 l U2 l' // dbr (6)
L2 U' L U2 L2 U f' L f // dbL (9/15)
R U2 R' F' // dFl (4/19)
R U R' U2 F' U' F // dFR (7/26)
R' U2' R U2 R f' U' f // CLL (8/34)
r U r' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 r U' r' // ELL (14/48)
F2 // AFF (1/49)

Next: U' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 D2 U' F2 L' D2 L2 B2 F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 14, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 D2 U' F2 L' D2 L2 B2 F'


y'
L2 D' L' R' F2 // cross
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair (FR)
L U L' y' U R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
y' U2 L F' L' F U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
U2' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
U2' l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL 5
U' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') (U2) // T

Next: D' R' F' U' B D2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 13, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y'
> L2 D' L' R' F2 // cross
> y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair (FR)
> L U L' y' U R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
> ...



(B' F) R' D R' // cross (4)
R' U2 R f' L' f // p1 (6/10)
L F' L' F U R' U2 R // p2 (8/18)
U R U' R' L' U L // p3 (7/25)
R' F R F' U R' F R F' R U' // LS (11/36)
M' U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLLCP (7/43)
R2' U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U // EPLL (9/52)

NEXT: 
U B' D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 F L' F2 L' B2 U' B2


----------



## jfitch (Apr 23, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U B' D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 F L' F2 L' B2 U' B2



y' // inspection
L2 R D2 L' D R2 D2 L2 //xcross
R U2 R' //2nd pair
U L2 U2 L U2 L2 //create 3rd pair (ugh)
F U' F' //insert 3rd pair
L U2 L' //fix eo
y' L' U L //last pair
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L //oll
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' //cw A pll
45 HTM

Next: F' L D' R2 D' R U' F R2 D2 B U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R' L2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 23, 2022)

jfitch said:


> Next: F' L D' R2 D' R U' F R2 D2 B U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R' L2 B



(U D') L (U D') B R' F2 // cross (6)
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R2 U' M' B' r' // p1&2 (11/17)
u L' U' L u' // p3 (5/22)
U' F U2 F' U F' L F L' // LS (9/31)
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL (11/42)
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' U' // PLL (15/57)

NEXT: F' D2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 L F R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> (U D') L (U D') B R' F2 // cross (6)
> L U2 L' U2 R' U' R2 U' M' B' r' // p1&2 (11/17)
> u L' U' L u' // p3 (5/22)
> U' F U2 F' U F' L F L' // LS (9/31)
> ...


z' y'
D2' R D' L2 D' R
U' R U' R' U R U R'
L U L' U2 L U' L'
R' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L
U2 r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r' 
U' R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U'

Next: D' B' F' D2 U2 B D2 F R2 B D2 R U2 B' D' F2 R' B' F R'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 27, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' y'
> D2' R D' L2 D' R
> U' R U' R' U R U R'
> L U L' U2 L U' L'
> ...



(U D') r D' x' D F' R2 // cross (7)
R U R' U2 f R f' // p1 (7/14)
U L U' L' U L U' L' d2 U L U' L' // p2 (13/27)
R U' R' U R U' R' // p3 (7/34)
d L U L' U' L U L' // LS (8/42)
M R U R' U R U2 R' U M' // OLL (10/52)
R' (U' D') R' D F D' R (U D) R U' (R' F' R) U2 // PLL (14/66)

NEXT: 
F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L D2 U2 L D' L2 B' D2 L F R2 D' U'


----------



## Timona (Apr 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L D2 U2 L D' L2 B' D2 L F R2 D' U'


y // inspection
D2 U' R' L2 F' L' // xcross
U R' U' R U f' L' f // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' f R f' // 3rd pair
U' F' U' F // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U' // PLL

Next: R' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 U B D2 F' L D2 R D' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> y // inspection
> D2 U' R' L2 F' L' // xcross
> U R' U' R U f' L' f // 2nd pair
> U' R U' R' f R f' // 3rd pair
> ...



// CFCE
F' D R' B2 D' // cross (5)
F' U' S' L f // p1
U2 L' U' L // p2
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // p3
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' // LS (8/27)
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (10/37)
U' L2 U' L2 S' L2 S U L2 // EPLL (9/46)

NEXT: 
F2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 L D B' U L2 F2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> // CFCE
> F' D R' B2 D' // cross (5)
> F' U' S' L f // p1
> U2 L' U' L // p2
> ...


y'
D F D L' D R
y' U R' U R
U F U' R U' R' U2 F'
R' F R F' R L U' L'
U' R'
r U R' U R U2' r'
U2 (R U R' F') (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R' 

Next: B' L D F' R U B' U F2 R2 L2 U B2 D R2 U F2 U2 R B'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 28, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y'
> D F D L' D R
> y' U R' U R
> U F U' R U' R' U2 F'
> ...


z2 F' R D' F D' R2 B2 // CROSS
U L U' L' U2 L' U L // P1
U' L F' U L' U' L F L' // P2
R2 F R2 F' // P3
y U2 R' F R F' R U R' // P4+EO
U r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F // COLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' // EPLL

Mext: R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R D L U' B D' B D F' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> z2 F' R D' F D' R2 B2 // CROSS
> U L U' L' U2 L' U L // P1
> U' L F' U L' U' L F L' // P2
> R2 F R2 F' // P3
> ...



F R2 L D L D2 L // cross (7)
R U' R' U' L U L'
U' L' U' L U' L' U L
d R' U' R L U' L'
R' U R r' U r U2 r' U' r // F2L (33/40)
U' r U r' U R U' R' U R U' R' r U' r' // OLL (15/55)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (14/69)

Next: B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L U' R' B' L2 D' F' L' F'


----------



## jfitch (Apr 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F R2 L D L D2 L // cross (7)
> R U' R' U' L U L'
> U' L' U' L U' L' U L
> d R' U' R L U' L'
> ...


z2 //inspection
B' L' R' D R' D F D //cross
y L2 F' L2 U2 F //1st pair
R U' R' U R' U2 R B' U2 B //2nd pair
U2 R U' R' //3rd pair
d' R U' R' U F' U' F //4th pair
f' L' U' L U f
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2 look oll
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //g pll
60HTM

I think I like:
R' d R' U' R U2 R' U' R U B //4th pair
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //oll
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L //pll
better, also 60 HTM

Next: F L2 B L2 B2 R2 B L' D' F' U2 R' U B' R2 U F2 D'


----------



## OtterCuber (May 4, 2022)

jfitch said:


> Next: F L2 B L2 B2 R2 B L' D' F' U2 R' U B' R2 U F2 D'



x2 y // inspection
D R' U' D L' F2 L2 F' B' // xcross (FL)
y U R' U R U' R' U' R // BR
U r U' R' U R U r' // FR
U2 L F' L' F L' U L // FL
(U') R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // H
(U2') F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') U' // Y

Next: F2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 F D2 R2 F' D F' U' R' F' U' L2


----------



## tsmosher (May 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> x2 y // inspection
> D R' U' D L' F2 L2 F' B' // xcross (FL)
> y U R' U R U' R' U' R // BR
> U r U' R' U R U r' // FR
> ...



x2
D F' D B D2 // cross (5)
R' U R2 L U' L' U2 R' f R f' // BL & BR (11/16)
R F R U R' U' F' R' // FR (8/24)
U' L' U L // FL (4/28)
M R U R' U R U2 R' U M' // OLL (10/38)
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' // PLL (12/50)

NEXT: 
F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U' L' U2 R B U2 R' B' U' B2


----------



## Timona (May 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L' U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L D L2 B U R2 U2 F'


 
L' U' L' F R' F R U2 F B2 // xcross (10)
R U R' U R U R2 U2 R // 2nd pair (9)
U' l' U2 L2 U L2 U l // 3rd pair (8)
y U2 l' U' L U M U' L' U' L // VLS (11)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (15)

Next: U B U' R2 U' L2 F2 B R' B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: U B U' R2 U' L2 F2 B R' B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L



z2 y' R D2 F2 D' F // Cross
L' U2 L2 F' L' F // First Pair
U R2 F R2 F' // Second Pair
L' U' L // Third Pair
y U2 R U R' U' R U2 // Last Pair
U' F R U R' U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // 2 look OLL
(T Perm) R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Pretty lucky for some f2l pairs

around 54 moves
next scramble: D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B L F D' F R U' B


----------



## tsmosher (May 5, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> next scramble: D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B L F D' F R U' B



x2
B F R' D2 B D // cross (6)
L' U' L d' R' U' R2 U2 M' B' M U' R' U F' L F L' // p1&2&3 (18/24)
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // LS (8/32)
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (9/41)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (7/48)



Spoiler: other solutions



z L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 // F2L - 1e (6/30)
F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (8/38)
Lw M U M2 U2 M2 U M' Lw' U2 // L5EP-BL (10/48)

U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8/32)
L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL (7/39)
U' R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 // PLL (15/54)

U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8/32)
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // COLL (14/46)
L2 U' L2 S' L2 S U L2 // EPLL (8/54)

U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // LS (8/32)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL (8/40)
D' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // EPLL (14/54)



NEXT: 
F2 R D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F' U R D2 B'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 6, 2022)

F2 R D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F' U R D2 B'

orange cross
x z' R' F B L' D' // Cross
U2 R' B U2 B' // 1sr pair
L' U' L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair plus OLL skip
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (V perm)

pretty nice

Next : R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' L' B L' B2 R U2 R2 D2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (May 7, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> F2 R D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F' U R D2 B'
> 
> orange cross
> x z' R' F B L' D' // Cross
> ...



z' // FreeFOP
B2 F R' u2 U R' u // FB (7)
U r' U' r U M2 // dM (6/13)
R' F R F' U R U2 R // dbR (8/21)
U2 F' U' F U' F R' F' R // LS (9/30)
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (7/37)
U' l' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B2 // PLL (13/50)

NEXT: R' D2 R U' F' R2 B U R2 F2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R U2 L D'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' D2 R U' F' R2 B U R2 F2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R U2 L D'



Yellow cross
U' F R2 B' L' B' // Cross
R U' R' U L' U' L // first pair
L R' U R U2 L // second pair
R U' R' U R U R' // pair 3
y2 U' R U' R' F' U2 F // final pair + EO
y R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x U // PLL

pretty average solve, nice to have EO but sadly I don't know any ZBLLs

Next scramble: U R' F' B2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B L' R2 U' F U2 R2


----------



## GRVigo (May 25, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next scramble: U R' F' B2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B L' R2 U' F U2 R2



52 STM:

( F2 R F L2 B D' L U2 R ) // XXCross
( R U' R' U' L' U' L ) // F2L 3
( U' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F ) // F2L 4
( y' R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' ) // OLL
( y' R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 ) // PLL 
( U ) //AUF

[view at CubeDB.net]( https://www.cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&sc...F_U_R_F_R-_F-_R2_%29__//_PLL_
%28_U_%29_//AUF )


Next: L' R D2 L2 R D' F D U' L2 R U' R' F D B' F U' B2 R D


----------



## OtterCuber (May 26, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> 52 STM:
> 
> ( F2 R F L2 B D' L U2 R ) // XXCross
> ( R U' R' U' L' U' L ) // F2L 3
> ...


y2
D' B2 U' L F U F D
U2 f R' f'
L' U' L U' L' U L
R U R' L U L'
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l 
U' (R' D' R) U2' (R' D R) U' (R' D' R) U' (R' D R) 

Next: D L' B U R' L2 B F2 U2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 D R F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D L' B U R' L2 B F2 U2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 D R F2


54 STM:
U F' D R' U' M U M' S U2 S' D' U' L U L' f R2 f' D' //pseudo F2L-1
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' D //pseudopair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' //OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 //PLL

Next: U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' D' R2 U2 F' L2 R F' L


----------



## Timona (May 26, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' D' R2 U2 F' L2 R F' L



*White Cross*
y z2 // inspection
F' L F2 D L D2 F D' F U2 F' // xcross
L U' L U F U' F' L2 // 2nd pair (Not practical)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2 y F R U' R' F' // Setup, cancels into VLS
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U' // PLL

45 STM

*Green Cross*
y z' // inspection
L' U' L' B F R2 u' // cross
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R' F R F' R // 3rd pair (long but fast in practice)
R U R' U' R U2 R' U F' U F U' R U2 R' // Setup cancels into VLS
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U2 // PLL

53 STM

*Next: D' F U2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' B' L' D L2 B F'*


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> *White Cross*
> y z2 // inspection
> F' L F2 D L D2 F D' F U2 F' // xcross
> L U' L U F U' F' L2 // 2nd pair (Not practical)
> ...



x'
B' D2 R F' D S R' f' // Xcross (8)
U L U' L' y' U' f R' f' // p2 (9/17)
U R' F R F' // p3 (5/22)
L' U2 L U L' U2 L // LS (7/29)
R U R' U R U2 R' // (C)OLL (7/36)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // (E)PLL (8/44)

NEXT:
D R2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 R U2 F' D' U R' U2 L'


----------



## yCArp (Jun 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x'
> B' D2 R F' D S R' f' // Xcross (8)
> U L U' L' y' U' f R' f' // p2 (9/17)
> U R' F R F' // p3 (5/22)
> ...


x y // inspection
F U B D R' D2 U2 R U' R' u l' u l // XXCross
U f R2 f' // Misoritented Edge Pair + Set Up Last Pair
d' L U' L' // 4th Pair
F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F U' F // FLS
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // PLL

22 Moves F2L, 46 Moves Total

NEXT:
F L2 U R L U2 B' U2 F U2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 L U2 L F2 D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 10, 2022)

yCArp said:


> F L2 U R L U2 B' U2 F U2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 L U2 L F2 D2


z2 y R D R2 F D // Cross
L F' U2 F L' // 1st pair
F U' F' // 2nd pair
U2 f' L' f U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // PLL
53 STM

Next : F2 D' L' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 R' D2 R2 D F' R D U2 B' F'


----------



## yCArp (Jun 10, 2022)

x y' // inspection
U R' U l' U2 l U2 L2 U2 L2 // Pseudo XXCross
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R // 3rd Pair
R U2 R' // Misoriented Edge Pseudo Pair
U2 R U' R' d R' U2 R U2' R' U R // FLS
u L U' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U // PLL

21 Moves F2L, 45 Moves Total

Next: L2 R U R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D R' D' F2 L2 R' B F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 10, 2022)

yCArp said:


> L2 R U R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D R' D' F2 L2 R' B F


x2 y L' F' L R u' R' U' R' // Pseudo x-cross
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // Pseudo pair
U' R' U R U R' U' R // Pseudo pair
U2 F U F' U' F U F' // Pair
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // Pseudo OLL
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' // Pseudo PLL and Finish
56 STM
Just trying some pseudo stuff with CFOP

Next : L U' B' U2 R F L D' L' B2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 L U2 L2


----------



## yCArp (Jun 10, 2022)

x y // inspection
U' R' F U2 F B' U L' U' L' // XXCross
F U F' // Misoriented Edge Pair
U' R' U R U R' U2 R // 4th Pair
y' U' L F' R U' R' U F' R' F2 R F' L' // FLS
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL

21 Moves F2L, 44 Moves Total
Next: L B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' U' L' R F' U L U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 10, 2022)

yCArp said:


> L B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' U' L' R F' U L U2


z2 R' F R D L F' L2 D' // Cross
y U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R' U R // 3rd pair + 2E2C
U2 y' R D R' U R D' R' // 3C
y R' U' S R2 S' R2 U R // 3E
U' // AUF
41 STM

Next : L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 F U2 L R2 B2 R' F U'


----------



## yCArp (Jun 10, 2022)

// inspection
F D' R U R y2 F L U R E' R U' R' E // XCross + Preserving 2nd Pair
R' U R f R2 f' // 2nd Pair + Set Up 3rd Pair
L U' L' // 3rd Pair
F' U2 F // 4th Pair
F' U F2 R2 U F' R' F U' R2 F2 U' F U // Anti-PLL

26 Moves F2L, 40 Moves Total
Next: D R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' B D2 F U' B2 F2 R' U B' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 23, 2022)

yCArp said:


> // inspection
> F D' R U R y2 F L U R E' R U' R' E // XCross + Preserving 2nd Pair
> R' U R f R2 f' // 2nd Pair + Set Up 3rd Pair
> L U' L' // 3rd Pair
> ...



x'
D' L' D' R' F' D L' (U' D) // bad cross (8)
R' U R
U' L U' L2 B L B'
R U R' U' R U2 R'
U L' U' L2 F' L' F // F2L (24/32)
U F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL (13/45)
U // PLL skip (1/46)

Next: B D' B' R2 F R2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 D' B' L D2 R U' R2


----------



## Timona (Jul 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: B D' B' R2 F R2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 D' B' L D2 R U' R2



z2 // inspection
U' F' R' F' B L U2 R U' R' // xcross
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' F U F' // 3rd pair
U2 r U' r' U R' F R F' M' U2 M // VLS
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U' // PLL

*Next: F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 U' L F2 D' L F' U2*


----------



## hyn (Jul 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 U' L F2 D' L F' U2*



y' // Inspection
U2 R' F y D' R' D // Cross (6/6)
U L U' L' // 1st pair (4/10)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (8/18)
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair (7/25)
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair (8/33)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL (9/42)
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' // PLL (16/58)

Next: R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D' F' U' L U2 R' F' D2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 4, 2022)

hydynn said:


> y' // Inspection
> U2 R' F y D' R' D // Cross (6/6)
> U L U' L' // 1st pair (4/10)
> U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (8/18)
> ...


D F D2 F U2 S' L2 S U' R U' R2 B' R' B // XX cross (15)
U R U R2' F R F' // p3 (7/22)
U' L F' L' F L' U L // p4 (8/30)
l U L' U L U2 l' // OLL (7/37)
y D R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 // PLL (15/52)

NEXT: D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' B R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D F D2 F U2 S' L2 S U' R U' R2 B' R' B // XX cross (15)
> U R U R2' F R F' // p3 (7/22)
> U' L F' L' F L' U L // p4 (8/30)
> l U L' U L U2 l' // OLL (7/37)
> ...


z2 // inspection
B U' R U' R2 D R D' // cross (8)
U' R U' R' // first pair (4/12)
L U L' // second pair (3/15)
U2 f R' f' // third pair (4/19)
U2 y' R U' B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' // last pair cancelled into OLL (10/29)
L' U2 R L F B U2 F' B' // PLL (9/38)

Still CFOP, but with a little bit of FMC in it.

(four free pairs woaj)

Next: U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 F R F2 L' F2 D' R2 F' D L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> z2 // inspection
> B U' R U' R2 D R D' // cross (8)
> U' R U' R' // first pair (4/12)
> L U L' // second pair (3/15)
> ...


x'
r2 U b2 x' r' b2 R B R B2 M2 R' U' M2 // XXX cross (14)
R' U2 R U R' U R2 // LS (7/21)
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL (11/32)
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL (16/48)

Next: L' D' F U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 B R2 L' B2 D' B L2 D B2


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x'
> r2 U b2 x' r' b2 R B R B2 M2 R' U' M2 // XXX cross (14)
> R' U2 R U R' U R2 // LS (7/21)
> U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL (11/32)
> ...


L' D' F U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 B R2 L' B2 D' B L2 D B2

z2 y
F M' U r' R' D' R // Pseudo Xcross
R U R2' U2' R // 2nd
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // LS + Phasing
U S' R U R' S U' R' F R F' D' // Phased 1LLL

36 moves STM

Next: R' U2 B2 R D2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D R' B2 L B2 L B'


----------



## Timona (Jul 9, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Next: R' U2 B2 R D2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D R' B2 L B2 L B'


*Yellow Cross*
y2 // inspection
D2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L // xcross
D' R' U' R D // 2nd pair
U2 r U R' U' M // 3rd pair
y U F R' F' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' // ZBLS cancelled into Sune
U' R2' F R F' R' U' F' U F R2 U R' U' R // F-Perm

44STM

*Blue Cross*
y' z' // inspection
F' R' D B' L D // xcross
U L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U' F U R' F' R // 3rd & 4th pairs
 y2 R' U R U R2 F R F' R U2 R' U R U R' U' R // 1LLL

35STM

*Next: D L U' B U2 B' L' U B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 F' R'*


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Yellow Cross*
> y2 // inspection
> D2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L // xcross
> D' R' U' R D // 2nd pair
> ...



z2
D F L' B L R2 U R (U D') // Xcross (9)
L U' L' F U' F' // p2 (6/15)
d' R' U' R // p3 (4/19)
U2 F' U' L' U L F L' U L // LS (10/29)
f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL 3 (13/42)
U' r' F R F' r U2 R' U R U2 R' // Jb-PLL (12/54)

NEXT: 
D2 F' R2 L B' R' D' U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2


----------



## Timona (Jul 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D2 F' R2 L B' R' D' U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2


Does using ZBLS and ZBLL still count as CFOP?

z2 // inspection
B D' R' D B2 L U' R' F R U' R' // xxcross
y' U L' U L2 F' L' F // 3rd Pair
U R U' L' B R B R' B' R' L // ZBLS
U2 R' F' R U R' U' R' F D' R U R' D R2 // ZBLL

*Next: F' D2 R2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 R U' L B2 D' L' B*


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 20, 2022)

Timona said:


> Does using ZBLS and ZBLL still count as CFOP?


No it counts as CFZZ


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: F' D2 R2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 R U' L B2 D' L' B*


F2 B' R B D' B D' // cross
U2 L U L' //* pair #1*
U F' U' F U2 L' U' L // pair #2
y R U R' D U' R U R' D' // pair #3
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R // pair #4 + *WV*
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // PLL

*49 moves / 10.32 seconds = 4.74 TPS

Next: D' F2 R U2 L' R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 F L' F' L' R D' B2 R'*


----------



## turtwig (Jul 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Next: D' F2 R U2 L' R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 F L' F' L' R D' B2 R'


Green cross
y z' // inspection
D2 U' F D' R' D' // cross
R' U' R U2 L' U L D' R U' R' D // 1st & 2nd pairs (pseudoslotting)
L U' L2' U L // 3rd pair
y U' R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l R // PLL

*Next: D2 B' R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L' D2 R D U R' U B2 D2*


----------



## yCArp (Aug 6, 2022)

y2 // inspection
U' R' u y R' U R' F U M U' M' U' L' U L M U M' // Misoriented Edge XXXCross + Set Up 4th Pair
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
d' U' R' F R F' R' U2' R2 U R2' F' U F R // FLS
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2 // PLL

22 Moves F2L, 51 Moves Total 

*Next: F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 F' D' B D F2 D2 L F' U2*


----------



## Timona (Aug 6, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 F' D' B D F2 D2 L F' U2


*CFOP*
L D2 B r' U r B L2 U L' U' L U L' U2 R' F2 R F // xxxcross
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U' R' U' M' F' U2 F U R U' r' // 1LLL

40STM. Funny scramble lol. 19 move xxxcross

*Next: B2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U R' F' R2 U' R F' R2 D' L2*


----------



## yCArp (Aug 7, 2022)

x y // inspection
U2 R' F R U' R' L' // XCross
U R' U' R // 1st Pair
U L U L' U2 L U' L2' U L // 2nd & 3rd Pairs (Cancellation)
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U// PLL

21 Moves F2L, 49 Moves Total

*Next: B L' U2 D F' L' D' F U2 B2 U' R2 U' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2*


----------



## turtwig (Aug 7, 2022)

yCArp said:


> x y // inspection
> U2 R' F R U' R' L' // XCross
> U R' U' R // 1st Pair
> U L U L' U2 L U' L2' U L // 2nd & 3rd Pairs (Cancellation)
> ...


y x' // inspection
M' u F' U' D L2' U' L D2 // xcross
U2' R' U2' R // 2nd pair
L U' L' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U F U F' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2' // PLL

*Next: L B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L2 D F' L2 R' F R D' R*


----------



## yCArp (Aug 9, 2022)

z' y // inspection
R2 B' U' F2 U L U2 L d' l U2 l' // XCross + Setting Up For 2nd Pair
U L' U L2 U' L // 1st Pair
U L' U' L U2 R U R' // 3rd Pair
d M' U R U' r' // 4th Pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

32 Moves F2L, 55 Moves Total

*Next: B U' B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L R2 B2 R2 D' U' F' L' U B D2*


----------



## Timona (Aug 12, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: B U' B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L R2 B2 R2 D' U' F' L' U B D2


*White*
z2 // inspection
D' R2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 R U F U F' // xxcross
y R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
R U R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U // ZBLL

40STM

*Yellow*
B' U2 R' F D f R' f' U2 F2 // xcross??
L U' L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U2 R U2 R2' U2 R U R' U R // Winter Variation
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U // PLL

45STM

*Next: R U' L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 D F' L2 R B' D' R'*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

z2 y//inspection
D2' F' R' (U' D) F' L u//Cross
R U2 R2' U' R2 U R' U R U' R'//1st pair into 2nd pair
U' L U L2 U' L//3rd pair
U2 l U L' U' M'//4th pair
F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F'//OLL
U F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D2 L B2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 D' L' B L' U' L2 D2 L' R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 5, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: D2 L B2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 D' L' B L' U' L2 D2 L' R'


x2 y' R' D R' D2 R D' // cross
R U R' U2 y L U L' // pair
U y R U R' // pair
L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // pair
y' l' U' L U' L' U2 l // Something
R U' R'// Edges
z' B2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 B2 // Corners

Next : B' U2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L' D2 L2 D F' U' R'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

z2 y'//inspection
D R D F D' F'//Cross
U2 R U2 R2' U' R//1st pair
L' U' L y' R' U2 R//2nd pair
(D U) R U' R' D'//3rd pair
U' F U F' U L' U' L//4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//OLL
U' R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B D R' B R' U2 L2


----------



## Garf (Oct 6, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> z2 y'//inspection
> D R D F D' F'//Cross
> U2 R U2 R2' U' R//1st pair
> L' U' L y' R' U2 R//2nd pair
> ...


My solve:
z y// inspection
U' R' D' R' D // Cross
U' L U L' // First Pair
U R U' R' U2 R' U R // Second Pair
U L' R U R' L // Third Pair
R U R' U2 F' U' F // Fourth Pair
U r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
U2 R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D' R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 // PLL

Next Scramble: 


F2 D R D R' D R2 D L2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 7, 2022)

z2 y'//inspection
R' D F2 R2 D2'//CFOP
U' F' U' F R' U' R//1st pair
y' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L//2nd pair
y R U' R' U R U R'//3rd pair
U2 F U F' U' L' U L//4th pair
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R'//OLL
U2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'//PLL (zzoomer would be proud)









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U' F2 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 F U' B F' L D U2 B2


----------



## Brest (Oct 7, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U' F2 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 F U' B F' L D U2 B2



y' x'
U F L F' B D' U R
y U2 L U L'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U L' U' L
R U' R' d R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R

Next: D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 D F2 L B' R D U2 R2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 7, 2022)

z2 y//inspection
R' U R L' D R2' F' R D2' F//Long cross
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//1st pair
u' U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L D//2nd and 3rd pairs
U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L'//4th pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r//OLL
U R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R//PLL
tps spam 101 (I got 12 trying this)








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: L2 F' D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L' B2 U B R' B2 U' R2


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 7, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: L2 F' D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L' B2 U B R' B2 U' R2


z2//inspection
F U2 R' F2 D'//cross
R U2 R2' U2 R U2 R' U R//1st pair
L' U L2' U F R' F' R F' L' F//2nd, 3rd, 4th pairs
[U'] F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
[U'] R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2' D R' U' R D2 U //PLL

Interesting !

Next : U' R F' U' L D' B' F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L U'


----------



## Brest (Oct 8, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: L2 F' D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L' B2 U B R' B2 U' R2



x2
F R' U' D' L U2 L
U' R' U R y L' U L
R' U' R y U2 L' U L U2 R U R'
U2 F U R U R' F' U



Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Next : U' R F' U' L D' B' F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L U'



z2
L' F D' U2 R U' R' U' R D
U R' U2 R'
L' U' L U2 L' U' L
U R' U' R
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'

Next: B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 D F R' U L2 D B' F2 R D F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 8, 2022)

z2//inspection
D (R' L) F R//Cross
(y U') L U L'//1st pair
U2 L' U' L f R' f'//2nd pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R//3rd pair
U' R U R' U F' U' F//4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D' L U F2 R U' D' F U' B2 D F2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2


----------



## yCArp (Oct 9, 2022)

z’ y2 z’ // inspection
f U R’ D2 R u2 U2 F2 U2 D’ R // XCross + 1st Pseudo Pair
L U’ L’ u U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ D’ // 2nd Pseudo Pair
U2 R’ U R U R’ U R U R’ U R // 4th Pair
L U F U’ F’ L // OLL
l U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 l2 // PLL
F’ // AUF

52 Moves Total

Next: D' F2 D B' U' B' R' U2 F' B2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

z2//inspection
F' (U' D') F' M' F' (l R)(D' U)//cross
R U' R' U R U R'//1st pair
y' R U' R' L' U L//2nd pair
L U L' U R U R'//3rd pair
U L U2 L' U' L U L'//4th pair
U' R' F' r U' r' F2 l' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' (x' U)//OLL into PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L F2 U' F2 L R' D R2 U2 B U2


----------



## Brest (Oct 11, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L F2 U' F2 L R' D R2 U2 B U2



y2
D2' R D R L' F U' F2 L' F
R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R'
y U R' U' F' U F U R
U2 F U R' U' R F' U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' U R

L' D R U' L D' L2 F2 R
d' R U' R'
U R' U R U' R' U' R
d F' L' U L F
U2 r U' r' U' r U r' U' R2 B' R' B R' U'

Next: R2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L' U F' U2 L2 U' B L F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

Fancy...

z2 x'//inspection
M' u R2' D' U' R U R' U' R U' L U L' E//xxcross
R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R'//3rd pair
U2' F R U R' U F'//4th paair
U f R U R' U' f' R' F' U' F U2 R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2' D R2 U2'//OLL into PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: R' L2 U' R B' U2 L' F R2 F' L2 B D2 B2 R2 F U2 F' L2 D R'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 15, 2022)

blue front, red bottom // inspection
R F’ u’ B2 U’ R U2 R’ U L U’ L’ d’ L U’ L’ F’ U’ F’ // XXCross + WB YB Pseudo Pair
D’ L’ U L U’ L’ U L u // WB YB Pseudo Pair
y f R f' U' r' U' R U M' // OLL
B r D' R2 D r' B' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 // PLL

52 Moves Total
Next: D2 F' L B' L2 U' D F D L' U' D' B2 D U L' D R L F' U' L2 F2 L2 R


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 16, 2022)

z2//inspection
L2 D R D//Cross
U' L' U' L2 U L'//1st pair
U L' U' L f R' f'//2nd pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L//3rd pair
U F' U2 L' U2 L U' F//4th pair
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r//OLL
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 D' F R L2 F2 B L' B D2 L' B L U' F2 U F D' B D F2 R' U R' U'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 16, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R2 D' F R L2 F2 B L' B D2 L' B L U' F2 U F D' B D F2 R' U R' U'


R L' B D R F' D // Cross (7)
R' U2 R // Pair 1 (3)
U2 F U F' // Pair 2 (4)
U R U' R' // Pair 3 (4)
U' L U L' B' U' B L U2 L' // Last pair + EO (10)
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // ZBLL (10)
U2 // AUF


Next: R B' F' D2 U' F2 R2 B U B2 D2 B2 R F L R' F B2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 17, 2022)

z2//inspection
L2 U' R2' (D U) R' U' R U' R' U R//Cross into 1st pair
U' L U' L' U L U' L'//2nd pair
(y' U) R U' R2' U R//3rd pair
U2' F R' F' R U' R U' R' U R U R'//4th pair
U2' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R//OLL into PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U L2 B2 R U L' U' L2 U2 B D' U' B U2 R2 L' D B' F' R L B D2 B' L


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 17, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U L2 B2 R U L' U' L2 U2 B D' U' B U2 R2 L' D B' F' R L B D2 B' L


Orange front white right
U' L2 R' F D2//cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R'//1st pair
U' L' U L U L U L'//2nd pair
R' U2 R L F' L' F//3rd pair
U2 d' R U2 R' U' R U R'//4th pair 
U' r U R' U' L' U R U' x'//OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2//PLL
U'

Maybe like 60 moves :') 

NEXT: B2 U R2 L2 U R2 B F2 R' B2 R B2 R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 18, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Orange front white right
> U' L2 R' F D2//cross
> U' R U' R' U R U' R'//1st pair
> U' L' U L U L U L'//2nd pair
> ...



L2 D2 F L' D' // cross (5)
U' L' U L // pair 1 (4/9)
R' U R // pair 2 (3/12)
f' L' S // pair 3 (3/15)
U' F U R U' R' // LS (6/21)
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // O(C)LL (7/28)
U' L2 U' L2 S' L2 S U L2 // (E)PLL (9/37)

acn

next: D L2 R U L2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F D2 B2 R2 B2 L2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

z2//Inspection
L2 u R' F2 u'//Cross
U' R U' R' L U' L'//1st pair
(y U2) L' U L2 U' L'//2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L//3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R'//4th pair
U2' R' U' F' U F R//OLL
U R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D F2 R D U2 L U' L2 D' U2 B2 F' L' U' D' R F2 L2 F D2 B2 D' B R2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 19, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> z2//Inspection
> L2 u R' F2 u'//Cross
> U' R U' R' L U' L'//1st pair
> (y U2) L' U L2 U' L'//2nd pair
> ...


x'
D' B2 R' D' L' U B' D // XCross (8)
U F' U S' L2 S L' U2 r // 2 pairs, change cross color (9/17)
U' R' U' R // LS (4/21)
U' L U L F' L' F U' L' // OLL (9/30)
R' f' R U R' U R U2 R' U f R U R' U' R // V-PLL (16/46)
U' // AUF (1/47)

next: F L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L D R B' U2 B' L' D2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

z2//inspection
F2 U2 L F' U l U' l'//Cross
U2 R U R' (D U) l U L' U' M' D'//1st 2 pairs
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'//3rd pair
U F U' R U R' U2 F'//4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
(x R2') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L' D B L2 U R' U' B2


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L' D B L2 U R' U' B2


x2 // inspection
L D R' y' R' F R // white cross
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U L l' U l U2 l' U' l // 3rd pair
U' r U' r' U2 r U r' // 4th pair
U2' F S' R U R' U' F' U S // OLL 42
// PLL skip

Next: D' R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D B R2 U' F2 D2 B R B


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 21, 2022)

Shame I didn't time this.
Probably my best solve ever

x2//Inspection
U R' F R2 D2' R U R U R' D R' u D//Cross
U L U' L'//1st pair
U' R' U R//2nd pair
U' L' U L u U L' U' L (U D')//3rd and 4th pairs
R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F L' B2 D F' U L U F2 L B2 L2 F' L2 F R2 F2 L2 F L2 D2


----------



## yCArp (Oct 23, 2022)

x2 // Inspection
R' F U' D' R' u L U2 R U' R' U R U R' D // XXCross 
U' L U L' d R U' R' // 3rd Pair
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th Pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 57 Moves
Next: *L R' U L2 R' D' R U' L U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U L' R B R2 D U' B' F2 D' B D2 U L' R U*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

x//inspection
D' M' D L2' U' L (D u)//Cross
R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R'//1st pair into 2nd pair
u L U2 L' D'//3rd pair
R' U R U' f R' f'//4th pair
U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R'//OLL
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' U2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F' R' D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L' F2 U' L' B' F2 R' D2


----------



## yCArp (Oct 24, 2022)

x2 // inspection
F D U2 R' D2 F D2 F' L F D2 F2 D2 y R' U' R' D // XXXCross
y R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair
y r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 43 Moves
Next: *B' F' L B R B' F D B2 F' L2 D' L2 R' B2 U2 R2 F' L' B F L' R U' R2 F2 D B' F U*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

x2//inspection
D F' R' (U' D') R' D2 F//Cross
U2 R' U' R U L U' L2' U2 L//1st pair into 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R'//3rd pair
f R f'//4th pair
U (F S') R U R' U' F' U S//OLL
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L2 B' L D U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 R' B2 F' L2 F L' U'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 24, 2022)

z' y2
R U R U' F2 L' D L' // XCross
u2 f' L f U2 R U R' u2 // 2nd & 3rd Pairs Misoriented Edge
U' L' U' L d2 R' U R // 4th Pair
U' R U R' U2 R U2' R' d R' U' R // FLS
U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' D // PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Total: 53 Moves
Next: L2 B' R U R U D R D2 F R2 F' B R' F2 R F' R F2 D2 R2 L D' F R2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 27, 2022)

z2//Inspection
(D' U2) (B' F') (M' x') D'//Cross
L' U2 L2 U L'//1st pair
U' L' U L R' U R2 U F R U R' U' F' R'//2nd pair into 3rd pair
(y' U2) R U R' U' R U R'//4th pair
U F U R U' R' F'//OLL
M2' U' M2' U' M U2' M2' U2' M U2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D L2 R' F R' U2 R F2 U R F'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 27, 2022)

R' D' U' L U L U F' D2 // Cross + Preserving 2 Free Pairs
f' L f // 1st Pair
L' U L // 2nd Pair
R' U' R // 3rd Pair
d R' U2 R // 4th Pair
y F R' F' R F' U L' U2 L U2 F // FLS
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 43 Moves
Next: U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 B D F R' U' F' R' F D'


----------



## Brest (Oct 29, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 B D F R' U' F' R' F D'



z2
D' L D' L U2 L' U' L U2 L F L'
U L U L'
U R U' R' U R' U R
U2 R U R D r' U r D' R2
U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U'

Next: R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 U F R' U2 R F' D U B' D U'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 29, 2022)

x2//Inspection
R2' U' F' L E'//Cross
L' U2 L R' U R//1st pair
U2 L U' L' U L U' L'//2nd pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U R//3rd pair
U' R U' R' U F' U' F//4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R//OLL
U (x R') U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B2 R D2 F2 L2 R B2 D2 R B2 D F D B' R' U B U L'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> x2//Inspection
> R2' U' F' L E'//Cross
> L' U2 L R' U R//1st pair
> U2 L U' L' U L U' L'//2nd pair
> ...



x // CFOP becomes CFCE
U' L2 U M2 // cross (4)
d R U' R' U f' L f // BL (8/12)
UD' F R' F' R D // FR, keyhole (6/18)
F U2 F' // FL (3/21)
y R' U2 R2 U R2' U R // BR (8 ETM/29)
// CO&CP skip - not intentional
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M // ELL (8/37)

NEXT: L2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L' D' R2 U2 F R D' L F2 D


----------



## yCArp (Oct 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: L2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L' D' R2 U2 F R D' L F2 D


z // inspection
F' L f' R' U' L2 U' L // Cross + 1st Pair
U2 L U L' // 2nd Pair
D U R' U' R u' // 3rd Pair
L U2 L' // 4th Pair
F' U' L' U L F // OLL
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL
U // AUF








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 35 Moves
Next: U' R F2 R F2 L2 F2 R D2 L2 R' D F' L2 D2 B' D B' R' F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 30, 2022)

x2//Inspection
D' R' y' R' U' R' F D U //Cross
L' U' L F' U' F//1st pair
U L U' L' U r' U' R U M'//2nd pair
L U' L' y' R U' R'//3rd pair
L' U2 L U2' L' U L//4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U' (x R2') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 L2 F2 U' D' R D B L U2 F2 L F2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L B


----------



## yCArp (Oct 30, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R2 L2 F2 U' D' R D B L U2 F2 L F2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L B


x2 y2 // inspection
R B' L' D L' D' U' F' U2 R D' U2 F // XCross + Preserve 2 Pairs
U' R U' R' // 2nd Pair
d R U' R' // 3rd Pair
f' L' f // 4th Pair
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
L2 F2 U' L' U' L U L U F2 L U' L U // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 45 Moves
Next: F U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' R2 B U2 B2 U2 L B2 U R B2 R2 B R2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 31, 2022)

yCArp said:


> x2 y2 // inspection
> R B' L' D L' D' U' F' U2 R D' U2 F // XCross + Preserve 2 Pairs
> U' R U' R' // 2nd Pair
> d R U' R' // 3rd Pair
> ...



y2
F U' R E2 R U' R' // Arrow (7)
L (B' l U l') L' U' B2 U2 B2 // XXcross + 1 (10/17)
F' U2 F // P3 (3/20)
d' L U L' B r' U' // LS (7/27)
F2 r U r' F r // OLL (6/33)
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U'D R' U R D' // PLL (15/48)

NEXT: U' B' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R D R' B2 D U2 R2 F


----------



## yCArp (Oct 31, 2022)

U' L D2 L R B' u U' R // Cross + 2 Free Pairs
U F U' F' // 1st Pair
U2 R' U' F R F' // 2nd Pair + Set Up 3rd Pair
U2 f' L' f // 3rd Pair
R' U2 R // 4th Pair
R U' R' S' R U R' S // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 46 Moves
Next: L2 D L' F R' B2 U L' B2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 31, 2022)

yCArp said:


> U' L D2 L R B' u U' R // Cross + 2 Free Pairs
> U F U' F' // 1st Pair
> U2 R' U' F R F' // 2nd Pair + Set Up 3rd Pair
> U2 f' L' f // 3rd Pair
> ...


y2
U F2 U' L' U' L E2 U' l' U2 M // XXcross (11)
L' U L2 F' L' F // P3 w/ partial edge control (6/17)
U' L U' L' U L U L' // LS (8/25)
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL 40 (10/35)
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // Ja-PLL (13/48)

NEXT: U R D' B2 D' B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' L U L' B' D' R' F' U'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 1, 2022)

z y2// inspection
R' F' U2 B' D U2 L U' F2 // XCross + Preserve 2 Pair
f' L f // 2nd Pair
U' F U' F' // 3rd Pair
d' L' U' L // 4th Pair
B' R2 F R F' R B // OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL 








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 36 Moves
Next: D F2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F' R B U' L B' F2 R2 D2 U’


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 1, 2022)

yCArp said:


> z y2// inspection
> R' F' U2 B' D U2 L U' F2 // XCross + Preserve 2 Pair
> f' L f // 2nd Pair
> U' F U' F' // 3rd Pair
> ...


z2 R L F D2 L D R2 // cross
F U' F' // p1
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // p2
U y R U2 R' U' R U R' // p3
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // p4
U2 R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // coll
y' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // epll

(64h, 78q, 60s, 63e)

NEXT: F' L B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F' U2 R' D' L2 U B'


----------



## 3clock7 (Nov 1, 2022)

F' L B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F' U2 R' D' L2 U B
y' // inspection
D U2 L F D' R' D' 
U2 y R' U' R 
L' U L U L' U' L 
U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' 
R U R' U' R U R' 
U' r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' M
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R f2
55htm
Next: B2 L2 F' D2 F D2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U L' D U B' L2 U2 L2 F'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 2, 2022)

x2 // inspection
L2 F' U l U' M' D' F R' F' R U2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' U R U2 l U2 l' // XXXXCross
y2 R U R2 F' U' F U R2 U2 R' // OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 41 Moves
Next: B2 L2 B' D F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 D' U2 F' L D2 U2 L' B' R'


----------

